# ecco cosa sono le donne



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

http://www.drzap.it/donne_5.htm



sottoscrivo


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> http://www.drzap.it/donne_5.htm
> 
> 
> 
> sottoscrivo


stai messo male ragazzo mio...


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> stai messo male ragazzo mio...


 
non solo per questo ....


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non solo per questo ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non solo per questo ....
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non solo per questo ....
> ...


----------



## Old debby (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> http://www.drzap.it/donne_5.htm
> 
> 
> 
> sottoscrivo


Io invece concordo con questa mail che mi è arrivata:

*I CINQUE SEGRETI DI UNA DONNA FELICE*

1 E' molto importante trovare un uomo che condivida con te la

   responsabilità e i compiti della casa e che abbia un buon lavoro.


 2 E' importante trovare un uomo allegro, che sappia godere del

    ballo,delle passeggiate e che ti faccia ridere.


3 E' importante trovare un uomo tenero dal quale si possa dipendere

    affettivamente ma che non ti sottometta e inoltre che non menta.


4 E' importante trovare un uomo che sia un buon amante e adori fare

   sesso con te.


5  E' molto, ma molto importante che questi 4 uomini non si conoscano

    tra loro.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> amoreepsiche ha detto:
> 
> 
> > già...a volte cerco di non credere all'evidenza..ma altre volte è così palesemente reale da non poter evitare di crederci...
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Io invece concordo con questa mail che mi è arrivata:
> 
> *I CINQUE SEGRETI DI UNA DONNA FELICE*
> 
> ...


 
nel mio caso 4 in uno, ovviamente con pregi e difetti


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Chi si fida delle donne può fidarsi anche dei ladri. (Esiodo)*
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

http://www.ininternet.org/tecniche_di_seduzione.htm

confermate???


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Novembre 2007)

quote=debby;128742]Io invece concordo con questa mail che mi è arrivata:

*I CINQUE SEGRETI DI UNA DONNA FELICE*

1 E' molto importante trovare un uomo che condivida con te la

responsabilità e i compiti della casa e che abbia un buon lavoro.


2 E' importante trovare un uomo allegro, che sappia godere del

ballo,delle passeggiate e che ti faccia ridere.


3 E' importante trovare un uomo tenero dal quale si possa dipendere

affettivamente ma che non ti sottometta e inoltre che non menta.


4 E' importante trovare un uomo che sia un buon amante e adori fare

sesso con te.


5 *E' molto, ma molto importante che questi 4 uomini non si conoscano*

*tra loro.*







 [/quote]


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

ce balis...


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> amoreepsiche ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ih ih, c'è sempre un fondo di verità
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ce balis...


????????????????


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > PRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> http://www.drzap.it/donne_5.htm
> 
> 
> 
> sottoscrivo


... Leone... sei _roba _da circo... te lo ripeto: ha fatto bene la tua donna a darti un calcio in c-_u_-l-_o_... 

... _dopo la donna, viene Dio..._​


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> amoreepsiche ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ih ih, c'è sempre un fondo di verità
> ...


----------



## Old debby (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Leone... sei _roba _da circo... te lo ripeto: ha fatto bene la tua donna a darti un calcio in c-_u_-l-_o_...
> 
> 
> ... _dopo la donna, viene Dio..._​


 
Scusa Leone, davvero, di solito non sono così rude...ma concordo con chen...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Leone... sei _roba _da circo... te lo ripeto: ha fatto bene la tua donna a darti un calcio in c-_u_-l-_o_...
> 
> 
> ... _dopo la donna, viene Dio..._​


 
hi hi eccolo è arrivato,il rompiminchia complessato


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > eh amico...ormai sei riconoscibile...troppo....e anche prevedibile...troppo...ma se ti diverti così...
> ...


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

altro che circo


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Scusa Leone, davvero, di solito non sono così rude...ma concordo con chen...


concordi nel non sapere???


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > solo ironia, ma voi ve la prendete o stesso
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ok..torno al silenzio...ti evito come mio solito....tira fuori pure il terzo adesso...ci manca..
> ...


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> dererumnatura ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mi eviti??? e quindi??
> ...


----------



## Old debby (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> concordi nel non sapere???


Il fatto è che secondo me stai interpretando una parte, la parte dell'uomo che è diventato cinico per via di una delusione d'amore...stai scherzando, fai lo spiritoso...e ci sta anche...ma dall'altra parte mi sa che sei una persona parecchio astiosa...e fose un pò egocentrica, che non riesce ad accettare di essere stato lasciato? Mi sbaglio? Spero di si...


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Leone... sei _roba _da circo... te lo ripeto: ha fatto bene la tua donna a darti un calcio in c-_u_-l-_o_...
> 
> 
> *... dopo la donna, viene Dio...*​


La donna, è Dio. 
E' molto dubbio che esistano paradisi in un'altra vita, ma una cosa è certa: qui, ora...esiste la donna.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Il fatto è che secondo me stai interpretando una parte, la parte dell'uomo che è diventato cinico per via di una delusione d'amore...stai scherzando, fai lo spiritoso...e ci sta anche...ma dall'altra parte mi sa che sei una persona parecchio astiosa...e fose un pò egocentrica, che non riesce ad accettare di essere stato lasciato? Mi sbaglio? Spero di si...


 
ti sbagli e di grosso


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Suvvvia Leone Dere scherza ... vero Dere?
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La donna, è Dio.
> E' molto dubbio che esistano paradisi in un'altra vita, ma una cosa è certa: qui, ora...esiste la donna.


la donna ha due facce, dio e diavolo


----------



## Old debby (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ti sbagli e di grosso


 
Meglio così...


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Scusa Leone, davvero, di solito non sono così rude...ma concordo con chen...


... insomma, quale donna potrebbe sop-_portare _una _creatura_ del genere?... quale donna accetterebbe di farsi _mal_-trattare in questo modo?... poi, c'è un grande para-_dosso_ del quale il felino non si rende nem-_meno_ conto... è questo: denigra e _s_-puttana le donne a destra e a manca... le umilia, le mal-_tratta_, le morti-_fica_, le avvilisce... ma poi, per chi sta soffrendo e patendo l'amico Leone?... per una *DONNA* ovvia-_mente_... ma allora, se fanno così schifo, queste donne, perché soffrire per tali _schifezze_?... se sono così indegne... esseri inferiori, ingannatrici, false, perché _soffrire per una di loro_?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Meglio così...


appunto


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Il fatto è che secondo me *stai interpretando una pa*rte, la parte dell'uomo che è diventato cinico per via di una delusione d'amore...stai scherzando, fai lo spiritoso...e ci sta anche...ma dall'altra parte mi sa che sei una persona parecchio astiosa...e fose un pò egocentrica, che non riesce ad accettare di essere stato lasciato? Mi sbaglio? Spero di si...


 
non solo una! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





si Marì..certo che scherzo  

	
	
		
		
	


	






senti hai risolto col presepe?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... insomma, quale donna potrebbe sop-_portare _una _creatura_ del genere?... quale donna accetterebbe di farsi _mal_-trattare in questo modo?... poi, c'è un grande para-_dosso_ del quale il felino non si rende nem-_meno_ conto... è questo: denigra e _s_-puttana le donne a destra e a manca... le umilia, le mal-_tratta_, le morti-_fica_, le avvilisce... ma poi, per chi sta soffrendo e patendo l'amico Leone?... per una *DONNA* ovvia-_mente_... ma allora, se fanno così schifo, queste donne, perché soffrire per tali _schifezze_?... se sono così indegne... esseri inferiori, ingannatrici, false, perché _soffrire per una di loro_?... hi, hi, hi...


 
le donne fanno schifo?? per nulla, diciamo che l'uomo non può stare senza donna e viceversa, tutto qui


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non solo una!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 si una nessuna e centomila


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ognuno è libero di pensarla come vuole
> ...


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> non solo una!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per il momento e' fermo li, pero' ce ne e' di tempo ...


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> per il momento e' fermo li, pero' ce ne e' di tempo ...


 
eh!!come si dice: ha da passà a nuttata....


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> le donne fanno schifo?? per nulla, diciamo che l'uomo non può stare senza donna e viceversa, tutto qui


... e chi lo dice?... _parla per te_... io, se lo volessi, potrei anche farne a meno... _ma non voglio_... tutto qui... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... certo. Applica questo _enunciato_ alla tua donna: era libera di_ s_-fancularti... _quindi_... di che ti lamenti?... hi, hi, hi...
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... e chi lo dice?... _parla per te_... io, se lo volessi, potrei anche farne a meno... _ma non voglio_... tutto qui... hi, hi, hi...


 
certo, ma non sarebbe facile, dato che prima o poi la voglia viene, e perchè è bello satre con qualcuno


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> *la donna ha due facce*, dio e diavolo


...ne ha infinite. Anche per questo è Dio.


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> chensamurai ha detto:
> 
> 
> > di sfncularmi per un altro,mica per irmanere sola in quanto incapace, da persona con problemi.
> ...


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... tu hai scritto che ognuno è libero di pensare quel che gli pare... io ti ho risposto che questa libertà ce l'aveva anche la tua donna... la libertà di sfancularti per stare da sola... la libertà di sfancularti per andare con un altro... la libertà di sfancularti per andare con un'altra... LIBERTA'... quella cosa che è ontologicamente UMANA... che tu voglia o non voglia... quando non si viola la legge... tutto è possibile... Leone o non Leone...
> ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo, ma non sarebbe facile, dato che prima o poi la voglia viene, e perchè è bello satre con qualcuno


... Leone, certo che è bello stare con qualcuno... ma non con tutte... capisci?... e poi, molto dipende anche da noi, dalla nostra capacità di far star bene le persone... di creare qualcosa che abbia valore... la condivisione... la solidarietà... insomma, amico Leone, sei un bel ragazzo mi pare... sei sano... sei giovane... ma di che cazzo ti preoccupi?... una storia è andata male... altre ne verranno... impara da quest'esperienza... _non la sfiducia negli altri_... impara che stare insieme richiede impegno... mettersi in gioco... comprendersi... impara che stare insieme è anche rischio... conquista quotidiana... nulla è scontato... capisci?...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... tu hai scritto che ognuno è libero di pensare quel che gli pare... io ti ho risposto che questa libertà ce l'aveva anche la tua donna... la libertà di sfancularti per stare da sola... la libertà di sfancularti per andare con un altro... la libertà di sfancularti per andare con un'altra... LIBERTA'... quella cosa che è ontologicamente UMANA... che tu voglia o non voglia... quando non si viola la legge... tutto è possibile... Leone o non Leone...
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Leone, certo che è bello stare con qualcuno... ma non con tutte... capisci?... e poi, molto dipende anche da noi, dalla nostra capacità di far star bene le persone... di creare qualcosa che abbia valore... la condivisione... la solidarietà... insomma, amico Leone, sei un bel ragazzo mi pare... sei sano... sei giovane... ma di che cazzo ti preoccupi?... una storia è andata male... altre ne verranno... impara da quest'esperienza... _non la sfiducia negli altri_... impara che stare insieme richiede impegno... mettersi in gioco... comprendersi... impara che stare insieme è anche rischio... conquista quotidiana... nulla è scontato... capisci?...


 
l'ho fatta felice, ma per lei non bastava più, perchè egoista


----------



## Old debby (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> l'ho fatta felice, ma per lei non bastava più, perchè egoista


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> chensamurai ha detto:
> 
> 
> > quindi la cippia fissa per te non esiste??? si cambia sempre fino alla morte, questo significa usare, non libertà
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> altro che circo


Mari', fai attenzione con quella stella cometa, te, eh...
secondo me fra non molto saranno in molti a piombare qua, in cerca della lieta novella...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

debby ha detto:


>


 
ne sei così sicura?? c'eri anche tu??


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> l'ho fatta felice, ma per lei non bastava più, perchè egoista


... con te non era più felice... se lo fosse stata, non ti avrebbe lasciato... _accettalo_... devi _accettarlo_...


----------



## Old debby (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... no, aspetta, la coppia fissa esiste, ma non per LEGGE, non per DECRETO... ma perché la _costruisci e mantieni_ ogni giorno... spendendoti per l'altra... condividendo le sconfitte e le gioie... impegnandosi in qualcosa di comune... quando mancano questi elementi, la separazione diviene inevitabile e a quel punto, caro Leone, non conta molto se la tua donna ti lascia per stare da sola o per fuggire con un altro... è un dettaglio... anche se capisco che le due cose, sul piano dell'orgoglio, possano risultare assai diverse... ma l'orgoglio, Leone, è un cattivo compagno di strada... è un parassita... si nutre della tua energia... lascialo perdere...
> ...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... no, aspetta, la coppia fissa esiste, ma non per LEGGE, non per DECRETO... ma perché la _costruisci e mantieni_ ogni giorno... spendendoti per l'altra... condividendo le sconfitte e le gioie... impegnandosi in qualcosa di comune... quando mancano questi elementi, la separazione diviene inevitabile e a quel punto, caro Leone, non conta molto se la tua donna ti lascia per stare da sola o per fuggire con un altro... è un dettaglio... anche se capisco che le due cose, sul piano dell'orgoglio, possano risultare assai diverse... ma l'orgoglio, Leone, è un cattivo compagno di strada... è un parassita... si nutre della tua energia... lascialo perdere...
> ...


----------



## Old debby (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> l'ho fatta felice, ma per lei non bastava più, perchè egoista


Se fosse stata davvero felice non ti avrebbe mai lasciato...soprattutto se fosse davvero egoista!!


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo, ma non sarebbe facile, dato che prima o poi la voglia viene, e perchè è bello satre con qualcuno


la voglia viene in sul calar del sole
Col suo fascio dell'erba (buona da fumare) e reca in mano
Un mazzolin di rose e di viole,
Onde, siccome suole,
Ornare ella si appresta
Dimani, al dì di festa, il petto e il
crine [...]
[...]I fanciulli gridando
Sulla piazzuola in frotta,
E qua e là saltando,
Fanno un lieto romore [...]


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... con te non era più felice... se lo fosse stata, non ti avrebbe lasciato... _accettalo_... devi _accettarlo_...


accettati, anche se il modo è stato uno schifo da persona indegna.
certo ma chi dice che adesso è felice?? già se la fa con altri, probabile visto il tipo, e farà così avita sin quando non ara vecchia e sola, che bello.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

debby ha detto:


> Se fosse stata davvero felice non ti avrebbe mai lasciato...soprattutto se fosse davvero egoista!!


 
fiati che è stat molto egoista e no mi ha lasciato sin quando non ha trovato un altro pollo, perchè aveva paura di stare dasola.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> la voglia viene in sul calar del sole
> Col suo fascio dell'erba (buona da fumare) e reca in mano
> Un mazzolin di rose e di viole,
> Onde, siccome suole,
> ...


 
spiegazione


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> accettati, anche se il modo è stato uno schifo da persona indegna.
> certo ma chi dice che adesso è felice?? già se la fa con altri, probabile visto il tipo, e farà così avita sin quando non ara vecchia e sola, che bello.


è un tipico.
siccome non se la fa solo con me, allora vuol dire che se la fa con tanti.


----------



## tatitati (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> http://www.drzap.it/donne_5.htm
> 
> 
> 
> sottoscrivo


leone stai messo malissimo. mica mi è piaciuto sto link


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> chensamurai ha detto:
> 
> 
> > nessundecreto, per amore, rispetto ecc, s tutti facesso come dici le coppie non esisterebbero e cambierebbero ongi anno, ogni mene, o peggio anche ogni giorno.
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> spiegazione


ma cosa vuoi che ti spieghi... come si fa una canna di erba?
si dice che anche Leopardi ne facesse largo uso...


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> accettati, anche se il modo è stato uno schifo da persona indegna.
> certo ma chi dice che adesso è felice?? già se la fa con altri, probabile visto il tipo, e farà così avita sin quando non ara vecchia e sola, che bello.


... io che nemmeno la conosco SPERO tanto che sia FELICE... TU che l'hai amata, SPERI tanto che sia INFELICE... c'è qualcosa che non va... vero, Leone?... _rifletti_...


----------



## Old Asia (13 Novembre 2007)

*.......*


----------



## tatitati (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> http://www.ininternet.org/tecniche_di_seduzione.htm
> 
> confermate???


 
leo.. dai retta a zia tati, trovati un hobby


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un tipico.
> siccome non se la fa solo con me, allora vuol dire che se la fa con tanti.


 
mi permetti di conoscre bene questa persona???


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io che nemmeno la conosco SPERO tanto che sia FELICE... TU che l'hai amata, SPERI tanto che sia INFELICE... c'è qualcosa che non va... vero, Leone?... _rifletti_...


bè, aspetta un attimino...
se uno mi fa stare male perché mi ha fatto una bastardata, non è che il giorno dopo lo invito a cena, eh...
ci sta che Leo sia incazzato, in questo caso.
quello che non ci sta è si accanisca con tutte le donne. ma gli passerà.
intanto il papparuolo lo ha già rimesso in funzione... quindi tanto male non sta..


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mari', fai attenzione con quella stella cometa, te, eh...
> secondo me fra non molto saranno in molti a piombare qua, in cerca della lieta novella...


e' carina eh?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... io che nemmeno la conosco SPERO tanto che sia FELICE... TU che l'hai amata, SPERI tanto che sia INFELICE... c'è qualcosa che non va... vero, Leone?... _rifletti_...


per nulla, ma penso che anche a lei qualche esperienza infelice serva dato che fin ora le è andata sempre bene.oppure


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> leone stai messo malissimo. mica mi è piaciuto sto link


ripeto ironia


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Leone 73 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ... Leone, senti, ascoltami... Lei non ti AMAVA più... allora, vedi, LEI ha il diritto di stare con l'uomo _che _AMA e che _la _AMA... TU hai il diritto di avere accanto una donna che AMI e che_ ti_ AMI...
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> mi permetti di conoscre bene questa persona???


io ti permetto tutto quello che vuoi.. figurati..
quello che non ti permetto, però, è di offendere tutte le altre donne.
troie puttane vogliono solo essere scopate ecc ecc.
statti calmino.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> bè, aspetta un attimino...
> se uno mi fa stare male perché mi ha fatto una bastardata, non è che il giorno dopo lo invito a cena, eh...
> ci sta che Leo sia incazzato, in questo caso.
> quello che non ci sta è si accanisca con tutte le donne. ma gli passerà.
> intanto il papparuolo lo ha già rimesso in funzione... quindi tanto male non sta..


ha fatto centro.
guarda che scherzo,anche se le donne vanno prese in un certo modo, così come gli uomini. tutto qui


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io ti permetto tutto quello che vuoi.. figurati..
> quello che non ti permetto, però, è di offendere tutte le altre donne.
> troie puttane vogliono solo essere scopate ecc ecc.
> statti calmino.


 
è un'esagerazione ironica


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> mi permetti di conoscre bene questa persona???


... l'avvocato del diavolo, qui, sai cosa direbbe?... "_la conoscevi così bene che te la sei fatta fregare da sotto il naso_"... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'avvocato del diavolo, qui, sai cosa direbbe?... "_la conoscevi così bene che te la sei fatta fregare da sotto il naso_"... hi, hi, hi...


 
no forse non la conoscevo abbastanza, e lei mi ha fregato


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> e' carina eh?


carina è carina... ma tu sai che tutti seguono la stella cometa...
dal deserto al presepio. fermandosi al bar per un drink, però...


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> io ti permetto tutto quello che vuoi.. figurati..
> quello che non ti permetto, però, è di offendere tutte le altre donne.
> troie puttane vogliono solo essere scopate ecc ecc.
> statti calmino.


... Annetta, mi sembra evidentissimo che Leone stia esprimendo, a modo suo, concetti assolutamente diversi... dai, non fare la bambina... non sta offendendo nessuno... esprime il suo dolore...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> è un'esagerazione ironica


senti bello.
l'esagerazione ironica dopo un po' rompe il cazzo.
telefona o messaggia la tua ex, se senti il bisogno di sputare veleno sulle donne.
grazie.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Annetta, mi sembra evidentissimo che Leone stia esprimendo, a modo suo, concetti assolutamente diversi... dai, non fare la bambina... non sta offendendo nessuno... esprime il suo dolore...


più che altro è delusione, quando si ama troppo un a persona che ti vuole bene e lo sa (spesso fingendo), alla fine ci rimani male


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> per nulla, ma penso che anche a lei qualche esperienza infelice serva dato che fin ora le è andata sempre bene.oppure


... diciamo che se ti ha mollato, l'esperienza con te non è stata del tutto positiva... non credi?... dai Leone...


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti bello.
> l'esagerazione ironica dopo un po' rompe il cazzo.
> telefona o messaggia la tua ex, se senti il bisogno di sputare veleno sulle donne.
> grazie.


... Annetta, sai andare _oltre _le macchioline scure che appaiono sullo schermo?... lo sai fare?...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti bello.
> l'esagerazione ironica dopo un po' rompe il cazzo.
> telefona o messaggia la tua ex, se senti il bisogno di sputare veleno sulle donne.
> grazie.


 
è l'ultima cosa che farò, ha fatto le sua scelta e la rispetto, ha voluto cancellarmi?? benissimo allora io per lei sono morto e viceversa


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> più che altro è delusione, quando si ama troppo un a persona che ti vuole bene e lo sa (spesso fingendo), alla fine ci rimani male


... Leone, è l'orgoglio che sta _fregando_... mettilo da parte... e rimettiti in gioco...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Annetta, mi sembra evidentissimo che Leone stia esprimendo, a modo suo, concetti assolutamente diversi... dai, non fare la bambina... non sta offendendo nessuno... esprime il suo dolore...


fino a qui ci arrivo anche io..
ma non esiste che lui persista con questa campagna contro le donne.
no. punto.
sono più che aperta a tutti i fulminati del pianeta, ma lui sta oltrepassando il limite della mia comprensione.


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> è l'ultima cosa che farò, ha fatto le sua scelta e la rispetto, ha voluto cancellarmi?? benissimo allora io per lei sono morto e viceversa


... guarda che a quanto vedo e capisco, per LEI sei morto... ma per TE, LEI è molto viva... troppo... _forse_...


----------



## Old Asia (13 Novembre 2007)

*x leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> http://www.drzap.it/donne_5.htm
> 
> 
> 
> sottoscrivo



Puoi sottoscrivere quello che vuoi, ma non tutte le donne sono così.
Te lo sottoscrivo.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... diciamo che se ti ha mollato, l'esperienza con te non è stata del tutto positiva... non credi?... dai Leone...


 
certo, se parliamo di esperienze l'avrei dovuta lasciare pirma io dato che per molti versi mi ha fatto uscire pazzo col suo carattere un po lterato, il fatto seccante è che se equando non stai bene con una persona lo dici subto, non dopo mesi, anni. quello vuol dire che intanto ti prendi quello che c'è ,poi alla prima occasione via con un altro, dopo averti tradito lasciato al tel e coperto di insulti. bello, bellissimo no??


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> carina è carina... ma tu sai che tutti seguono la stella cometa...
> dal deserto al presepio. fermandosi al bar per un drink, però...


alla fine saranno tutti 'mbriachi Anna e nessuno capira piu' niente


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> fino a qui ci arrivo anche io..
> ma non esiste che lui persista con questa campagna contro le donne.
> no. punto.
> sono più che aperta a tutti i fulminati del pianeta, ma lui sta oltrepassando il limite della mia comprensione.


... senti, dimmi una cosa, secondo te, c'è qualcuno in questo forum convinto che Leone ce l'abbia con tutte le donne?... davvero, c'è qualcuno in questo forum, che è pronto a sostenere che Leone stia facendo una campagna contro tutte le donne... _suvvia_ Annetta... _suvvia_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> è l'ultima cosa che farò, ha fatto le sua scelta e la rispetto, ha voluto cancellarmi?? benissimo allora io per lei sono morto e viceversa


Leo, squadra non vince se sbagliato ingaggio, come diceva nils liedholm.
se te le scegli sbagliate, non puoi poi pretendere di vincere il campionato.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda che a quanto vedo e capisco, per LEI sei morto... ma per TE, LEI è molto viva... troppo... _forse_...


certo perchè ha il suo bel da fare. ed evidentemete di me se ne fregava dato il modo in cui mi ha lasciato, senza un mi dispiace una lacrimuccia,una lettera,  al tel, solo insulti e stronzate tipiche di chi si vuole autogiustificare. 
ma non so più in la nel tempo....

per me è questione di tempo e di una f.... nuova


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo, se parliamo di esperienze l'avrei dovuta lasciare pirma io dato che per molti versi mi ha fatto uscire pazzo col suo carattere un po lterato, il fatto seccante è che se equando non stai bene con una persona lo dici subto, non dopo mesi, anni. quello vuol dire che intanto ti prendi quello che c'è ,poi alla prima occasione via con un altro, dopo averti tradito lasciato al tel e coperto di insulti. bello, bellissimo no??


... dettagli... Leone, LEI ti AMA?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Leo, squadra non vince se sbagliato ingaggio, come diceva nils liedholm.
> se te le scegli sbagliate, non puoi poi pretendere di vincere il campionato.


nessuna scelta, maturazione di un rapporto con tutti i pro e i contro. lei è stata molto fortunata t'assicuro


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... dettagli... Leone, LEI ti AMA?


 
alla faccia dei dettagli!!!
mi ama?? boh?  chiedilo a lei


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... senti, dimmi una cosa, secondo te, c'è qualcuno in questo forum convinto che Leone ce l'abbia con tutte le donne?... davvero, c'è qualcuno in questo forum, che è pronto a sostenere che Leone stia facendo una campagna contro tutte le donne... _suvvia_ Annetta... _suvvia_... hi, hi, hi...


sinceramente, Cen?
no. impossibile.
ma, visto che è meglio prevenire che curare... consiglio a leo di calmarsi un attimo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> alla faccia dei dettagli!!!
> mi ama?? boh? chiedilo a lei


... secondo TE, Leone, TI AMA?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... secondo TE, Leone, TI AMA?


ti giuro che non so rispondere, tdopo quello che mi ha fatto non so rispondere


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sinceramente, Cen?
> no. impossibile.
> questo non toglie che, dare dei banditi a tutti i parlamentari, voglia dire che non pensare che almeno alcuni di essi non lo siano.
> e, visto che è meglio prevenire che curare... consiglio leo di calmarsi un attimo.


... va bene, ridimensionata così, mi sembra una_ sana indignazione_... e può starci... quella di prima, mi sembrava davvero un'_esagerazione_...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sinceramente, Cen?
> no. impossibile.
> ma, visto che è meglio prevenire che curare... consiglio a leo di calmarsi un attimo.


 
i parlamentari non sono banditi, ma nullafacenti ih ih

guarda che ho un profondo rispetto per le persone, faccio solo iroia e non generalizzo mai


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ti giuro che non so rispondere, tdopo quello che mi ha fatto non so rispondere


... Leone, io lo so perché non rispondi... te lo ripeto: SECONDO TE, TI AMA?...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... va bene, ridimensionata così, mi sembra una_ sana indignazione_... e può starci... quella di prima, mi sembrava davvero un'_esagerazione_...


 
ho troppi dubbi, ma sinceramente comincio a fregarmene


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> nessuna scelta, maturazione di un rapporto con tutti i pro e i contro. lei è stata molto fortunata t'assicuro


nessuna scelta...
l'hai trovata nell'uovo di pasqua?
dai, Leo. tendi ad autoassolverti in un modo da vergogna.
hai scelto ed hai sbagliato. capita.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Leone, io lo so perché non rispondi... te lo ripeto: SECONDO TE, TI AMA?...


dimmi perchè?? non sono sicuro di dire se mi ama  o no con certezza.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> i parlamentari non sono banditi, ma nullafacenti ih ih
> 
> guarda che ho un profondo rispetto per le persone, faccio solo iroia e *non generalizzo mai*


Sei una continua contraddizione...leggi quello che hai appena scritto sui parlamentari...e quello che ti ho evidenziato subito dopo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il problema è che non te ne rendi neppure conto, che non capisci manco ciò che scrivi!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> nessuna scelta...
> l'hai trovata nell'uovo di pasqua?
> dai, Leo. tendi ad autoassolverti in un modo da vergogna.
> hai scelto ed hai sbagliato. capita.


 
veramente si è autoassolta lei.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sei una continua contraddizione...leggi quello che hai appena scritto sui parlamentari...e quello che ti ho evidenziato subito dopo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


distingui le battute da un discorso serio??ecco


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

tatina ha detto:


> leo.. dai retta a zia tati, trovati un hobby


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> dimmi perchè?? non sono sicuro di dire se mi ama o no con certezza.


... è chiaro come il sole che NON TI AMA... Leone... se n'è andata con un altro... _sfanculizzandoti_... ma per TE, accettare che LEI non ti AMI... _è davvero cosa dura_... meglio dire che è una stronza... una degenarata... una pazza... invece, NON TI AMA... semplice, no?... Leone, anche TU puoi non essere amato... una donna, può preferire un ALTRO a TE... può ritenerlo MIGLIORE di TE... questa è la LIBERTA'...


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è chiaro come il sole che NON TI AMA... Leone... se n'è andata con un altro... _sfanculizzandoti_... ma per TE, accettare che LEI non ti AMI... _è davvero cosa dura_... meglio dire che è una stronza... una degenarata... una pazza... invece, NON TI AMA... semplice, no?...* Leone, anche TU puoi non essere amato... una donna, può preferire un ALTRO a TE... può ritenerlo MIGLIORE di TE...* questa è la *LIBERTA'**..*.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... è chiaro come il sole che NON TI AMA... Leone... se n'è andata con un altro... _sfanculizzandoti_... ma per TE, accettare che LEI non ti AMI... _è davvero cosa dura_... meglio dire che è una stronza... una degenarata... una pazza... invece, NON TI AMA... semplice, no?... Leone, anche TU puoi non essere amato... una donna, può preferire un ALTRO a TE... può ritenerlo MIGLIORE di TE... questa è la LIBERTA'...


allora ha ffto finta di amrmi in questi anni (mi diceva ti amo anahce a parole finoa 3 gionri pirma di lasciarmi) quindi meglio non dare fiducia alle persone?? è questa la copla credere di stare con persone oneste e non che tramano di lasciarti da tempo , ma sin quando conviene ti stanno accanto??? libertà?? no convenienza


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


si magari diventare un colgione di traditore anche io tanto, in nome della libertà .....


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Novembre 2007)

*Mi fai piegare in due...*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> http://www.drzap.it/donne_5.htm
> 
> 
> 
> sottoscrivo


 
...dalle ghignate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  : sei incazzato nero con il sesso opposto più del sottoscritto. Tremendo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Beh, dopo essere rimasto tradito, capisco il tuo stato rancoroso...ma guarda che ci sono anche molti del nostro stesso sesso ad essere delle grandi teste di c.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io, l'unica cosa che mi sento di affermare è che le donne è più semplice amarle che capirle...come dice Carboni nella canzone dal titolo "Le Ragazze".
Per il resto, sò di donne che hanno sofferto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e che soffrono tuttora 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per degli ometti che definirei semplicemente animali, per essere cortese.
Ciao Leone, dai, un po' di positività...ci sono riuscito persino io, pensa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Buona giornata!
Airforever


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si magari diventare* un colgione di traditore anche io* tanto, in nome della libertà .....


Libertà non è licenziosità. Una sottile ma fondamentale differenza.


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...dalle ghignate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io direi BESTIE.


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Libertà non è licenziosità. Una sottile ma fondamentale differenza.


Il ragazzo confonde Liberta' con Libertinaggio


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Novembre 2007)

*Leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> allora ha ffto finta di amrmi in questi anni (mi diceva ti amo anahce a parole finoa 3 gionri pirma di lasciarmi) quindi meglio non dare fiducia alle persone?? è questa la copla credere di stare con persone oneste e non che tramano di lasciarti da tempo , ma sin quando conviene ti stanno accanto??? libertà?? no convenienza


...non so se hai letto i miei tanti interventi a tal proposito. Ho imparato a distinguere la teoria dalla pratica e fare affidamento solo a quest'ultima, perchè a parole si può dire tutto. Quando ho scoperto un tradimento, pensa che due ore prima avevamo pomiciato in auto e non ti dico quante cose carine e toccanti m'aveva detto. Due ore dopo, alle 2.30 di mattina, la sorpresa.
Non ti sto consigliando d'essere malfidente, ma di dosare la fiducia, imparando a valutare i comportamenti.
Qualche mese fa, ho conosciuto una tipa. Mi ha confidato d'essere sposata ed ha aggiunto che si è invaghida del sottoscritto e avrebbe voluto uscire con me raccontando palle a suo marito e saremmo arrivati al punto di...insomma, lo avrebbe tradito, stanne certo. Leone, hai anche tu dei buoni gusti, perciò da ometto so che mi capirai: sai la classica 28enne, fisico da sballo, un lato A ed un lato B da sogno.
L'ho mandata a quel paese. Perchè? Perchè questo suo comportamento non mi avrebbe dato nessuna garanzia. Perchè, tanto sarebbe stata capace di raccontar palle e di tradire suo marito, tanto si sarebbe comportata con me in questo modo in un prossimo futuro.
Air


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> e' carina eh?


 
Marì è bellissima!!!


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì è bellissima!!!


Vero eh?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

leo, l'avatar che hai messo non so con che scopo lo hai messo, ma è apologia di fascismo. toglilo subito. per favore.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> leo, l'avatar che hai messo non so con che scopo lo hai messo, ma è apologia di fascismo. toglilo subito. per favore.


 
veramente è nazismo, è solo una divisa che vendononei negozi su internet, nessuna pologia


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il ragazzo confonde Liberta' con Libertinaggio


...me sa' de si


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> veramente è nazismo, è solo una divisa che vendononei negozi su internet, nessuna pologia


madò.. va bè..
boia chi molla è apologia del o di fascismo. era un motto fascista.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> http://www.drzap.it/donne_5.htm
> 
> 
> 
> sottoscrivo


Tutto e il suo contrario?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...non so se hai letto i miei tanti interventi a tal proposito. Ho imparato a distinguere la teoria dalla pratica e fare affidamento solo a quest'ultima, perchè a parole si può dire tutto. Quando ho scoperto un tradimento, pensa che due ore prima avevamo pomiciato in auto e non ti dico quante cose carine e toccanti m'aveva detto. Due ore dopo, alle 2.30 di mattina, la sorpresa.
> Non ti sto consigliando d'essere malfidente, ma di dosare la fiducia, imparando a valutare i comportamenti.
> Qualche mese fa, ho conosciuto una tipa. Mi ha confidato d'essere sposata ed ha aggiunto che si è invaghida del sottoscritto e avrebbe voluto uscire con me raccontando palle a suo marito e saremmo arrivati al punto di...insomma, lo avrebbe tradito, stanne certo. Leone, hai anche tu dei buoni gusti, perciò da ometto so che mi capirai: sai la classica 28enne, fisico da sballo, un lato A ed un lato B da sogno.
> L'ho mandata a quel paese. Perchè? Perchè questo suo comportamento non mi avrebbe dato nessuna garanzia. Perchè, tanto sarebbe stata capace di raccontar palle e di tradire suo marito, tanto si sarebbe comportata con me in questo modo in un prossimo futuro.
> Air


 
hai ragione, parole sagge, farò così


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> veramente è nazismo, è solo una divisa che vendononei negozi su internet, nessuna pologia


questa foto non ti piacerebbe eh?

http://iprincipidelsorriso.interfree.it/images/Pappagone.jpg


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> madò.. va bè..
> *boia chi molla* è apologia del o di fascismo. *era un motto fascista*.


Nei moti di Reggio Calabria del MSI.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> questa foto non ti piacerebbe eh?
> 
> http://iprincipidelsorriso.interfree.it/images/Pappagone.jpg


 
de filippo


----------



## Mari' (13 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nei moti di Reggio Calabria del MSI.


Il ragazzo la tendenza ce l'ha, non credi?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nei moti di Reggio Calabria del MSI.


è e resta apologia del fascismo.
su queste cose non faccio sconti.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il ragazzo la tendenza ce l'ha, non credi?


 
e dunque??'


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il ragazzo la tendenza ce l'ha, non credi?


In base alla mia esperienza...molto _sfumata_, direi. Sennò, ad esempio, abborrirebbe il termine _nazista._


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> è e resta apologia del fascismo.
> su queste cose non faccio sconti.


nemmeno io con i compagni filosovietici e filomuro di berlino


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In base alla mia esperienza...molto _sfumate_, direi. Sennò, ad esempio, abborrirebbe il termine _nazista._


 
la storia è storia amico mio, nel bene  e nel male


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> fino a qui ci arrivo anche io..
> ma non esiste che lui persista con questa campagna contro le donne.
> no. punto.
> sono più che aperta a tutti i fulminati del pianeta, ma lui sta oltrepassando il limite della mia comprensione.


E bisogna ammettere che sei molto più comprensiva di tante ...di me sicuro


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> la storia è storia amico mio, nel bene e nel male


La storia ha mille facce...come le donne  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Torniamo in topic...mi sa che è meglio lasciar stare la politica leone, il barometro va su _burrasca  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> nemmeno io con i compagni filosovietici e filomuro di berlino


andiamo avanti, Leo, andiamo avanti...
non è necessario essere estremisti per sentirsi nel giusto...
restiamo sempre dalla parte della democrazia. tanto vituperata ultimamente, ma che è l'unico sistema sano rimasto, a fare da bilanciere in questa assurda lotta mondiale per l'egemonia politica fra pochi.


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

Vi prego, evitate di parlare di nazismo, fascismo e comunismo.... Tutti gli estremismi sono sbagliati. E nella vita ogni atteggiamento "estremo" è sbagliato. Capito Leone? Per favore, consiglio da amica, evita di essere troppo duro e intransigente. Come ho già scritto in un altro post, l'intransigenza è per me sintomo di immaturità.... E siccome ti ritengo un ragazzo corretto e con una buona personalità, non abbassarti a certi livelli, l'eleganza e la signorilità prima di tutto....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La storia ha mille facce...come le donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'idea è quella anche quando non se ne parla...


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'idea è quella anche quando non se ne parla...


?????
...mi spieghi?


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il ragazzo confonde Liberta' con Libertinaggio


Per me confonde ...e basta!!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> andiamo avanti, Leo, andiamo avanti...
> non è necessario essere estremisti per sentirsi nel giusto...
> restiamo sempre dalla parte della democrazia. tanto vituperata ultimamente, ma che è l'unico sistema sano rimasto, a fare da bilanciere in questa assurda lotta mondiale per l'egemonia politica fra pochi.


 
se questa è democrazia


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vi prego, evitate di parlare di nazismo, fascismo e comunismo.... Tutti gli estremismi sono sbagliati. E nella vita ogni atteggiamento "estremo" è sbagliato. Capito Leone? Per favore, consiglio da amica, evita di essere troppo duro e intransigente. Come ho già scritto in un altro post, l'intransigenza è per me sintomo di immaturità.... E siccome ti ritengo un ragazzo corretto e con una buona personalità, non abbassarti a certi livelli, l'eleganza e la signorilità prima di tutto....


tu sei troppo buona, come sempre... si vede che sei abituata a parlare agli adolescenti.
ma vedi, leo, non è un adolescente.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu sei troppo buona, come sempre... si vede che sei abituata a parlare agli adolescenti.
> ma vedi, leo, non è un adolescente.


Sicura?!?!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Per me confonde ...e basta!!


 
credo che di libertinaggio qui siano tanti i sostenitori, niente lezioni grazie


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> se questa è democrazia


lo è. e io so che mi batterei fino in fondo per difenderla.
non ho dubbi su questo.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> credo che di libertinaggio qui siano tanti i sostenitori, niente lezioni grazie


 
L'importante è capire le differenze..prego!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu sei troppo buona, come sempre... si vede che sei abituata a parlare agli adolescenti.
> ma vedi, leo, non è un adolescente.


sono un bambinone


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sicura?!?!


in senso anagrafico, si intende..
ma che cazz di domande anche tu, eh...


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tu sei troppo buona, come sempre... si vede che sei abituata a parlare agli adolescenti.
> ma vedi, leo, non è un adolescente.


Anna, è vero, con i ragazzi punto sempre al dialogo e alla comprensione.... Ma se mi arrabbio, mi arrabbio sul serio e sono cavoli.... Con Leo per ora sono nella fase della comprensione e del dialogo e della fiducia...


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> sono un bambinone


cosa vorresti significarmi con questa uscita?


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> credo che *di libertinaggio qui siano tanti i sostenitori*, niente lezioni grazie


Tipo? Nick ed esempi, dai.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo è. e io so che mi batterei fino in fondo per difenderla.
> non ho dubbi su questo.


a me più che democrazia, sia più "ognuno fa quelo che minchia vuole impunemente "


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ?????
> ...mi spieghi?


Leo, *come tutti*, esprime i suoi valori di riferimento anche quando non li esplicita...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tipo? Nick ed esempi, dai.


esempi??? si dice che tradire è normale, che si fa quello che si vuole ecc ecc.più di così


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa vorresti significarmi con questa uscita?


 
ho detto quello che sono


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Leo, *come tutti*, esprime i suoi valori di riferimento anche quando non li esplicita...


ok ok, non avevo capito e sono d'accordo ... non ti arrabbiare, però


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ok ok, non avevo capito e sono d'accordo ... non ti arrabbiare, però


Mi sono arrabbiata una sola volta con te, e te l'ho detto apertamente e subito in modo diretto.
Con altri mi arrabbio talmente che ...non lo dico


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Mi sono arrabbiata una sola volta con te,* e te l'ho detto apertamente e subito in modo diretto.
> Con altri mi arrabbio talmente che ...non lo dico


Sai che non lo ricordo? Non scherzo! E avevamo litigato?


----------



## Old Anna A (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ho detto quello che sono


a questo punto sono ancora più preoccupata.
tu mi devi venire su bene.
basta con queste puttanate estremiste.
la democrazia è il sistema più fallibile del mondo, ma è il sistema più decente che che il mondo conosca.
fai tesoro della nostra democrazia e difendila sempre!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Novembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sai che non lo ricordo? Non scherzo! E avevamo litigato?


Si vede che io mi arrabbio talmente con classe che ...non si capisce


----------



## Nobody (13 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si vede che io mi arrabbio talmente con classe che ...non si capisce
















...sono anche io, che queste cose le dimentico velocemente


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a questo punto sono ancora più preoccupata.
> tu mi devi venire su bene.
> basta con queste puttanate estremiste.
> la democrazia è il sistema più fallibile del mondo, ma è il sistema più decente che che il mondo conosca.
> fai tesoro della nostra democrazia e difendila sempre!


 
allora diciamo che potrebbe essere una democrazia migliore, se certe cose funzionassero meglio


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> allora diciamo che potrebbe essere una democrazia migliore, se certe cose funzionassero meglio


se non ci fossero spazi di miglioramento (in questo caso ampio) non avrebbe senso vivere.
Di certo sarebbe una democrazia migliore se politici, presentatori, personaggi pubblici, cambiassero con cadenza diciamo decennale... mi ha sconvolto vedere la fiction su rino gaetano e notale come nel 1980 (io sono nata nell'82!!!!!) già costanzo gli stava sulle scatole e avevano i medesimi politici e personaggi dello spettacolo.. che tristezza....


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se non ci fossero spazi di miglioramento (in questo caso ampio) non avrebbe senso vivere.
> Di certo sarebbe una democrazia migliore se politici, presentatori, personaggi pubblici, cambiassero con cadenza diciamo decennale... mi ha sconvolto vedere la fiction su rino gaetano e notale come nel 1980 (io sono nata nell'82!!!!!) già costanzo gli stava sulle scatole e avevano i medesimi politici e personaggi dello spettacolo.. che tristezza....


questo è un ountio imprtante , ma molto dipende anche da noi, meno materialismo e consumismo  e più valori secondo me


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> questo è un* ountio* imprtante , ma molto dipende anche da noi, meno materialismo e consumismo e più valori secondo me


concorderei o meno, ma davvero.... un OUNTIO?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> concorderei o meno, ma davvero.... un OUNTIO?


scusa un punto


----------



## Grande82 (13 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> scusa un punto


----------



## Old Leone 73 (13 Novembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (14 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> http://www.drzap.it/donne_5.htm
> 
> 
> 
> sottoscrivo


Ma dai, c'hai trent'anni suonati, ancora vai avanti con queste putxxate?

Perchè non posti la tua storia piuttosto, e ricominci da quella?


----------



## Grande82 (14 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ma dai, c'hai trent'anni suonati, ancora vai avanti con queste putxxate?
> 
> Perchè non posti la tua storia piuttosto, e ricominci da quella?


DI NUOVO!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (14 Novembre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Ma dai, c'hai trent'anni suonati, ancora vai avanti con queste putxxate?
> 
> Perchè non posti la tua storia piuttosto, e ricominci da quella?


 
ah ah, dai che scherzavo

la mia storia?? non per carità, mi sono rotto è acqua passata


----------



## Old Angel (14 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ah ah, dai che scherzavo
> 
> la mia storia?? non per carità, mi sono rotto è acqua passata


Leo sta cosa degli avatar in divisa o armati mi preoccupa, non ti metti sul balcone a sparare sulla folla vero?


----------



## MK (14 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Leo sta cosa degli avatar in divisa o armati mi preoccupa, non ti metti sul balcone a sparare sulla folla vero?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (14 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Leo sta cosa degli avatar in divisa o armati mi preoccupa, non ti metti sul balcone a sparare sulla folla vero?


 
ma perchè tutti quelli che indossano divise e sono armati sparano dal balcone???


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ma perchè tutti quelli che indossano divise e sono armati sparano dal balcone???


NO, e' vero ... alcuni distribuiscono confetti dagli aerei


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Leo sta cosa degli avatar in divisa o armati mi preoccupa, non ti metti sul balcone a sparare sulla folla vero?


... sai, lui è un vero macho... un_ duro _a mano armata... _boia chi molla_ è il grido di battaglia... addestrato ad affrontare pallottole, bombe a mano e mitragliatori... scoprire poi, che basta una bella fichetta a fargli il culo a _cappello di prete_... l'ha demoralizzato... molto... hi, hi, hi... sai dove gliel'ha infilato il _boia chi molla_?... ci vuole una _colon_-scopia per ri-trovarlo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (14 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... sai, lui è un vero macho... un_ duro _a mano armata... _boia chi molla_ è il grido di battaglia... addestrato ad affrontare pallottole, bombe a mano e mitragliatori... scoprire poi, che basta una bella fichetta a fargli il culo a _cappello di prete_... l'ha demoralizzato... molto... hi, hi, hi... sai dove gliel'ha infilato il _boia chi molla_?... ci vuole una _colon_-scopia per ri-trovarlo... hi, hi, hi...


 
ma credi davvero che tutto quello che dici corrisponda a verità assoluta??


----------



## Old Leone 73 (14 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, e' vero ... alcuni distribuiscono confetti dagli aerei


 
a parte le minchiate che dici, io almeno ho il coraggio di farmi vedere, voi vi nascondete dietro avatar spesso idioti, di cosa avete paura??


----------



## Mari' (14 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> a parte le minchiate che dici, io almeno ho il coraggio di farmi vedere, voi vi nascondete dietro avatar spesso idioti, di cosa *avete paura*??


... si, tremo tutta ... guarda che io sto a Malupassu, in poco tempo posso comparire a guardarti negli occhi eh ... capisti?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (15 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si, tremo tutta ... guarda che io sto a Malupassu, in poco tempo posso comparire a guardarti negli occhi eh ... capisti?


malupassu una volta !! guarda che mi occupo di storia ella sicilia ih ih
ok ti aspetto


----------



## Nobody (15 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> *a parte le minchiate che dici*, io almeno ho il coraggio di farmi vedere, voi vi nascondete dietro avatar spesso idioti, di cosa avete paura??


Ah sono minchiate? Caccia all'uomo in Iraq...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAcElq1jfy4


----------



## Old Angel (15 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> a parte le minchiate che dici, io almeno ho il coraggio di farmi vedere, voi vi nascondete dietro avatar spesso idioti, di cosa avete paura??



Weee io ho fatto solo na battutina non cominciate a degenerare....poi per una avatar  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e daiiii


----------



## Mari' (15 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> malupassu una volta !! guarda che mi occupo di storia ella sicilia ih ih
> ok ti aspetto


HI HI HI ... hai ragione che c'ho ancora tanto compassione per questo mondo di merda ...

Te lo dissi giorni fa, e te lo ripeto anche oggi: Sei un ingenuo, e questa tua ingenuita' e' pericolosa. 


Va figliolo, vai in pace.


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> HI HI HI ... hai ragione che c'ho ancora tanto compassione per questo mondo di merda ...
> 
> Te lo dissi giorni fa, e te lo ripeto anche oggi: Sei un ingenuo, e questa tua ingenuita' e' pericolosa.
> 
> ...


ridatemi la mia ingenuità...
la rivoglio.
nessuno stato dell'anima dà più felicità inconsapevole di questo.
ed è la vera felicità.


----------



## Old chensamurai (15 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ridatemi la mia ingenuità...
> la rivoglio.
> nessuno stato dell'anima dà più felicità inconsapevole di questo.
> ed è la vera felicità.


... _*concordo pienamente*_... come si vede che hai letto i russi... e il vecchio Dosto... hi, hi, hi... un unico appunto: sei sicura che l'innocenza e l'ingenuità non rappresenti il  *vero e genuino stato consapevolezza*?... in fin dei conti, il Buddha insegna che lo stato più sublime della meditazione e di piena consapevolezza, ci riporta ad essere bambini... _bambini_...


----------



## Old Anna A (15 Novembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... _*concordo pienamente*_... come si vede che hai letto i russi... e il vecchio Dosto... hi, hi, hi... un unico appunto: sei sicura che l'innocenza e l'ingenuità non rappresenti il *vero e genuino stato consapevolezza*?... in fin dei conti, il Buddha insegna che lo stato più sublime della meditazione e di piena consapevolezza, ci riporta ad essere bambini... _bambini_...


lo rappresenta eccome!
è l'essenza stessa della consapevolezza.

" Quello che entrerà nella vostra bocca non vi può contaminare ma ciò che esce dalla vostra bocca vi contamina!" 

è questa l'essenza dell'ingenuità e della consapevolezza.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Novembre 2007)

*PUBBLICITA'*​


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> HI HI HI ... hai ragione che c'ho ancora tanto compassione per questo mondo di merda ...
> 
> Te lo dissi giorni fa, e te lo ripeto anche oggi: Sei un ingenuo, e questa tua ingenuita' e' pericolosa.
> 
> ...


scambi l'ingenuità con altro cara signora


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> scambi l'ingenuità con altro cara signora


 






Ascolta Leo.... l'hai vista l'allupata?


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Ascolta Leo.... l'hai vista l'allupata?


Ciao Act, va un po' meglio oggi?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Ascolta Leo.... l'hai vista l'allupata?


 
si, dalle mie parti si di che ha ruggia!! ih ih


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si, dalle mie parti si di che ha ruggia!! ih ih


Ma....hai visto che faccia che ha?
secondo me non cucca nemmeno un po.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Ma....hai visto che faccia che ha?
> secondo me non cucca nemmeno un po.


 
zero totale. ha le ragnatele ah ah


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> zero totale. ha le ragnatele ah ah


Arranca ma secondo me è contratta proprio.
Inutile, non ci si passa neanche a forza.
ragnatele di marmo.

Ehi.....che ci vorrebbe? un bazuca????


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Arranca ma secondo me è contratta proprio.
> Inutile, non ci si passa neanche a forza.
> ragnatele di marmo.
> 
> Ehi.....che ci vorrebbe? un bazuca????


 
un panzerfaust, http://www.geocities.com/Augusta/8172/panzerfaust.htm

ah ah


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> scambi l'ingenuità con altro cara signora


Ben detto ... l'hai capito eh?!

Ma hai ancora tanto da capire qua dentro, stai attento.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Novembre 2007)

*PUBBLICITA'*

-10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> -10
> 9
> 8
> 7
> ...



*???​*


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ben detto ... l'hai capito eh?!
> 
> Ma hai ancora tanto da capire qua dentro, stai attento.


 
qua dentro è un caos


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> qua dentro è un caos


 
caos sinaptico.

Leone....Ti risulta che il silenziatore diminuisce la gittata dei pallini?
Tu quali usi, quelli gialli o bianchi.


Mi risulta che quelli bianchi abbattono di più.



ah.......P.S. Leo, le ragnatele non le ha solo.......li!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> caos sinaptico.
> 
> Leone....Ti risulta che il silenziatore diminuisce la gittata dei pallini?
> Tu quali usi, quelli gialli o bianchi.
> ...


chi?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> caos sinaptico.
> 
> Leone....Ti risulta che il silenziatore diminuisce la gittata dei pallini?
> Tu quali usi, quelli gialli o bianchi.
> ...


pallini bianchi.

ma le ragnatele in quale altro posto le ha???


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> pallini bianchi.
> 
> ma le ragnatele in quale altro posto le ha???


Pallini bianchi, ottima scelta.

Le ragnatele...... andando per escusione resta pochi i posti dove.....NON LE HA.







e con la ginnica come va?
io con l'arc full .


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Pallini bianchi, ottima scelta.
> 
> Le ragnatele...... andando per escusione resta pochi i posti dove.....NON LE HA.
> 
> ...


 
è combinata male allora ih ih 


vorrai dire con le ginniche ah ah!!!
ancora siamo nella fase embrionale, vedo se oggi posso scatenare l'offensiva con i mezzi corazzati ah ah


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

*Leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> è combinata male allora ih ih
> 
> 
> vorrai dire con le ginniche ah ah!!!
> ancora siamo nella fase embrionale, vedo se oggi posso scatenare l'offensiva con i mezzi corazzati ah ah


hi hi hi..... mitico.
altro che arf...... ti ci vuole bel altro.
occhio al rinculo, quelli hanno potenza.


P.s.  confermo, i fumi sono parecchio tossici.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> hi hi hi..... mitico.
> altro che arf...... ti ci vuole bel altro.
> occhio al rinculo, quelli hanno potenza.
> 
> ...


 
no problem, e poi uso la mia Mq  42 naturale ah ah

certo i fumi alla fine offuscano il cervello


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no problem, e poi uso la mia Mq 42 naturale ah ah
> 
> certo i fumi alla fine offuscano il cervello


 
si. Bisognerebbe consigliare allora mascherine anti fumo.
ma penso sarebbe inutile.
Questione cronica.
Inesorabile declino senile....che danni fanno i fumi


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> si. Bisognerebbe consigliare allora mascherine anti fumo.
> ma penso sarebbe inutile.
> Questione cronica.
> Inesorabile declino senile....che danni fanno i fumi


 
già li stanno facendo


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> già li stanno facendo


cosa?
le mascherine
o i danni del fumo?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> cosa?
> le mascherine
> o i danni del fumo?


 
no i danni da fumo


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no i danni da fumo


 
si si, i danni da fumo.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> si si, i danni da fumo.


 
i Danni dei geni nel tuo caso.

anche sei fai finta di non leggermi.

e ora chiama a difenderti qualcuno.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> i Danni dei geni nel tuo caso.
> 
> anche sei fai finta di non leggermi.
> 
> e ora chiama a difenderti qualcuno.


che è successo???


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> che è successo???


leone..nulla che ti puo' riguardare, stai tranquillo, davvero.


é la signora che deve rispondere con quel poco che ha da dire.


----------



## Mari' (16 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> i Danni dei geni nel tuo caso.
> *
> anche sei fai finta di non leggermi.*
> 
> e ora chiama a difenderti qualcuno.


legge, legge, legge e capisce pure ... l'unico che non sa (forse, e voglio sperare) e' Leone ...


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> http://www.drzap.it/donne_5.htm
> 
> 
> 
> sottoscrivo


 
sottoscrivo.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> sottoscrivo.


 
che s'incazzino pure


----------



## Old Actarus (16 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> che s'incazzino pure


 
cosa vuoi che ti dico: quelle parole, scritte anche da personaggi illustri , seppur burlone rappresentano la verità.

Si sa.... permalosa è donna.


10 obt abbattuti.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

Actarus, ma sei davvero Cat?

cioè, non so, ma 'sta cosa andrebbe davero chiarita...


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Ma si riesce a trovare una cura? Non è che sarà infettiva 'sta malattia, comincio ad annoiarmi...


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma si riesce a trovare una cura? Non è che sarà infettiva 'sta malattia, comincio ad annoiarmi...


in che senso?


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> in che senso?


Non trovo alcuna utilità in questi discorsi, disturbo puro. O meglio, la trovo, io, ma non ha senso alcuno, vero ACT?

Come va Anna?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non trovo alcuna utilità in questi discorsi, disturbo puro. O meglio, la trovo, io, ma non ha senso alcuno, vero ACT?
> 
> Come va Anna?


va bene. se non altro il lavoro va bene. oggi è stata un'ottima giornata.

nemmeno io trovo nessuna utilità in questi discorsi. 
anche perché credo di non aver avuto nessun tipo di sospetto.
troppo presa a litigare ingiro per il forum per fare caso a questi dettagli... sai come sono, no?


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> troppo presa a litigare ingiro per il forum per fare caso a questi dettagli... sai come sono, no?


ahahahahah beh dai fa bene anche litigare no? Bella diretta come sempre! Brava...


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahah beh dai fa bene anche litigare no? Bella diretta come sempre! Brava...


non so. ogni tanto invidio le persone che hanno più self control... me lo dico oggi. domani però ricomincio, uguale...

tu come stai?


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non so. ogni tanto invidio le persone che hanno più self control... me lo dico oggi. domani però ricomincio, uguale...
> 
> tu come stai?


Vorrei perderlo io invece il self control, almeno ogni tanto... Forse starei meglio. Non va Anna, non va.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Novembre 2007)

*ciao anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> va bene. se non altro il lavoro va bene. oggi è stata un'ottima giornata.
> 
> nemmeno io trovo nessuna utilità in questi discorsi.
> anche perché credo di non aver avuto nessun tipo di sospetto.
> troppo presa a litigare ingiro per il forum per fare caso a questi dettagli... sai come sono, no?


 
















certo che ognuna di noi ( io molto compresa ) è contraddistinta bene. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






questo è il bello della diretta...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Novembre 2007)

*mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vorrei perderlo io invece il self control, almeno ogni tanto... Forse starei meglio. Non va Anna, non va.


beh, con quel viso non ti si addice una incazzatura,.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vorrei perderlo io invece il self control, almeno ogni tanto... Forse starei meglio. Non va Anna, non va.


a te non manca di perdere il self control, a te manca di smetterla di avere paura di non essere sempre perfetta.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> certo che ognuna di noi ( io molto compresa ) è contraddistinta bene.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


già... e senza neppure bisogno del moviolone..
qui ci voleva un brocesso di alde biscarde, per far luce sugl ultimi sgup del forum


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a te non manca di perdere il self control, a te manca di smetterla di avere paura di non essere sempre perfetta.


Perfetta una rompicoglioni, autoreferenziata (o autoreferente, boh), testarda, pazza come me???? No no comincio a pensare davvero di essere sbagliata io. Magari riuscissi ad esserlo sul serio. Sbagliata fino in fondo. Farebbe meno male...


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perfetta una rompicoglioni, autoreferenziata (o autoreferente, boh), testarda, pazza come me???? No no comincio a pensare davvero di essere sbagliata io. Magari riuscissi ad esserlo sul serio. Sbagliata fino in fondo. Farebbe meno male...


tutti siamo sbagliati nella situazione e con le persone sbagliate mk.....


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perfetta una rompicoglioni, autoreferenziata (o autoreferente, boh), testarda, pazza come me???? No no comincio a pensare davvero di essere sbagliata io. Magari riuscissi ad esserlo sul serio. Sbagliata fino in fondo. Farebbe meno male...


no, senti. qui di sbagliata dentro ci sono già io e basto e avanzo.
tu 
hai davanti a te un nuovo viaggio e una città per cantare...
come cantavano ron dalla e de gregori. che po si son fermati a ferrara in autogrill e si sono dimenticati dalla..

tornando a noi...guarda che fa male uguale, sia da sbagliate che da giuste...
anche perché ci sente sbagliate quando le cose vanno da schifo, e giuste quando le cose vanno bene.
indi per cui: shàkerati un po' e vedi che cosa ne esce


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tornando a noi...guarda che fa male uguale, sia da sbagliate che da giuste...
> anche perché ci sente sbagliate quando le cose vanno da schifo, e giuste quando le cose vanno bene.
> indi per cui: shàkerati un po' e vedi che cosa ne esce


Guarda una bella lobotomia e via... La farei proprio. 

ps io mi sento giusta, comunque. Ma non serve uguale.


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> no, senti. qui di sbagliata dentro ci sono già io e basto e avanzo.
> tu
> hai davanti a te un nuovo viaggio e una città per cantare...
> come cantavano ron dalla e de gregori. che po si son fermati a ferrara in autogrill e si sono dimenticati dalla..
> ...


shakera bene che un bel cocktail mi va proprio....


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> tutti siamo sbagliati nella situazione e con le persone sbagliate mk.....


ciusto. ciao alex.
tu come mi vedi?
sbagliata, giusta o come?
mi metto di profilo?


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ciusto. ciao alex.
> tu come mi vedi?
> sbagliata, giusta o come?
> mi metto di profilo?


imperfetta....come devi essere....


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> shakera bene che un bel cocktail mi va proprio....


tipo cosa?
io avrei giusto voglia di gin tonic. sono anni che non ne bevo uno.
ma stasera mi sa di sì.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> imperfetta....come devi essere....


che bippe di risposta...
quindi nemmeno ti interessa il profilo...
tsk... bella roba...


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> che bippe di risposta...
> quindi nemmeno ti interessa il profilo...
> tsk... bella roba...


mi interessa mi interessa...dubitavi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








vada per un gin tonic anna


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> tipo cosa?
> io avrei giusto voglia di gin tonic. sono anni che non ne bevo uno.
> ma stasera mi sa di sì.


Negroni, ovviamente Negroni sbagliato per me. Ale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Novembre 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0SKDXFHOoo


*Fiorella Mannoia* *Le Canzoni (1993)*
*Quello Che Le Donne Non Dicono*


Ci fanno compagnia certe lettera d'amore 
parole che restano con noi, 
e non andiamo via 
ma nascondiamo del dolore 
che scivola, lo sentiremo poi, 
abbiamo troppa fantasia, e se diciamo una bugia 
è una mancata verità che prima o poi succederà 
cambia il vento ma noi no 
e se ci trasformiamo un po' 
è per la voglia di piacere a chi c'è già o potrà arrivare a stare con noi, 
siamo così 
è difficile spiegare 
certe giornate amare, lascia stare, tanto ci potrai trovare qui, 
con le nostre notti bianche, 
ma non saremo stanche neanche quando ti diremo ancora un altro "si". 
In fretta vanno via della giornate senza fine, 
silenzi che familiarità, 
e lasciano una scia le frasi da bambine 
che tornano, ma chi le ascolterà... 
E dalle macchine per noi 
i complimenti dei playboy 
ma non li sentiamo più 
se c'è chi non ce li fa più 
cambia il vento ma noi no 
e se ci confondiamo un po' 
è per la voglia di capire chi non riesce più a parlare 
ancora con noi. 
Siamo così, dolcemente complicate, 
sempre più emozionate, delicate , 
ma potrai trovarci ancora quì 
nelle sere tempestose 
portaci delle rose 
nuove cose 
e ti diremo ancora un altro "si", 
è difficile spiegare 
certe giornate amare, lascia stare, tanto ci potrai trovare qui, 
con le nostre notti bianche, 
ma non saremo stanche neanche quando ti diremo ancora un altro "si"


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda una bella lobotomia e via... La farei proprio.
> 
> ps io mi sento giusta, comunque. Ma non serve uguale.


se dici che non serve allora vuol dire che nemmeno tu sei convinta di essere giusta.
ma se sono convinta io di essere sbagliata... e vivo lo stesso...
hai voglia che puoi vivere bene tu...
è andata come è andata... ma

MACCHE' IMPORTA SE E' FINITA 
E COSA IMPORTA SE HO LA GOLA BRUCIATA O NO 
COSA IMPORTA S'E' DURATA 
QUELLO CHE CONTA E' SIA STATA 
UNA SPLENDIDA GIORNATA 
STRAVISSUTA, STRAVIZIATA, STRALUNATA 
UNA SPLENDIDA GIORNATA 
SEMPRE CON IL SOLE IN FACCIA FINO A SERA 
E CHE LA SERA DI NUOVO SARA'


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Negroni, ovviamente Negroni sbagliato per me. Ale?


eh, si vede che sei milanese...
qui da noi il negroni manco sanno se esiste... nei bar o osterie che frequento io...
se lo chiedi ti guardano stralunati..
io non l'ho mai nemmeno bevuto in vita mia.


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Siamo così, dolcemente complicate,
> sempre più emozionate, delicate ,
> ma potrai trovarci ancora quì
> nelle sere tempestose
> ...


P/R grazie!!! Mi ricorda una sera della scorsa estate, a cantare tutti quanti con emozione. Tutte quante... Grande canzone!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0SKDXFHOoo
> 
> 
> *Fiorella Mannoia* *Le Canzoni (1993)*
> ...


stupenda!!!!!
cantata dalla Mannoia è una cosa troppo bella..


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh, si vede che sei milanese...
> qui da noi il negroni manco sanno se esiste... nei bar o osterie che frequento io...
> se lo chiedi ti guardano stralunati..
> io non l'ho mai nemmeno bevuto in vita mia.


Quando verrai a Milano te lo offro io. Uno normale e uno sbagliatK?


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0SKDXFHOoo
> 
> 
> *Fiorella Mannoia* *Le Canzoni (1993)*
> ...




























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0SKDXFHOoo


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando verrai a Milano te lo offro io. Uno normale e uno sbagliatK?


se anna venisse a milano a me l'onore di andarla a prendere all'aeroporto o alla stazione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando verrai a Milano te lo offro io. Uno normale e uno sbagliatK?


Lo andiamo a prendere un happy hour una volta?


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando verrai a Milano te lo offro io. Uno normale e uno sbagliatK?


OK. se vengo a milano ce ne beviamo altro che uno solo, però...

















mi sa che vengo in treno... sai con l'alcool test...


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo andiamo a prendere un happy hour una volta?


per me va bene. non prima di gennaio però. ci ho troppi casini fino a natale.


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> OK. se vengo a milano ce ne beviamo altro che uno solo, però...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anna avoja, ma solo se porti una buona bottiglia di est!est!est doc....


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se anna venisse a milano a me l'onore di andarla a prendere all'aeroporto o alla stazione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ci vengo ci vengo...
spetta te...


----------



## MK (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> per me va bene. non prima di gennaio però. ci ho troppi casini fino a natale.


Con grande piacere P/R, Anna, quando volete, dove volete. Baci signore, buonanotte.


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci vengo ci vengo...
> spetta te...


a naso mi sembra una minaccia anna..............e io ne ho di naso


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Con grande piacere P/R, Anna, quando volete, dove volete. Baci signore, buonanotte.


vai? buonanotte e relax.....buona dormita........bacio!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> anna avoja, ma solo se porti una buona bottiglia di est!est!est doc....


che discorsi...certo che la porto...
anzi arrivo con una damigiana


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Con grande piacere P/R, Anna, quando volete, dove volete. Baci signore, buonanotte.


ciao MK. 
mi dispiace saperti così giù...

vado a nanna anche io. domani sveglia con le galline che devo andar fuori presto.
baci alla ciurma.


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ciao MK.
> mi dispiace saperti così giù...
> 
> vado a nanna anche io. domani sveglia con le galline che devo andar fuori presto.
> baci alla ciurma.


notte anna......bacio....


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> che discorsi...certo che la porto...
> anzi arrivo con una damigiana


se arrivi alla stazione anche con le galline e le caciotte hai fatto l'ein plein anna....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Novembre 2007)

Buonanotte a tutte/i


----------



## @lex (16 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Buonanotte a tutte/i


notte p/r


----------



## Old Giusy (16 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> notte p/r


Siete andati tutti a nanna?


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

*BRAVE!*

Ragazze complimenti! ... avete ripulito questo post (con queste ultime pagine) da una gran puzza di zolfo.


Poi la canzone cantata da Fiorella Mannoia e' il massimo ... pensare che il testo e' stato scritto da un uomo, Enrico Ruggeri ... lui, forse, le donne cerca di capirle meglio di tanti altri uomini.

Veramente brave!


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

*Anna*



Anna A ha detto:


> Actarus, ma sei davvero Cat?
> 
> cioè, non so, ma 'sta cosa andrebbe davero chiarita...


 
Dirti di no a cosa serve?
Hanno tutto deciso loro.


No, non sono cat.
Io sono Actarus.
Chi è cat?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a te non manca di perdere il self control, a te manca di smetterla di avere paura di non essere sempre perfetta.


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se anna venisse a milano a me l'onore di andarla a prendere all'aeroporto o alla stazione!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


aerei ne sono volati fin troppi in questi giorni.....


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

lo dico sempre io che gli uomini sono una razza ingrata...


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> lo dico sempre io che gli uomini sono una razza ingrata...


ci proviamo a capirvi. ci proviamo.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> lo dico sempre io che gli uomini sono una razza ingrata...


pensa un po'... il tuo ragazzo è un ingrato..e sì come no...
doveva anche dirti grazie dopo tutto, no?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> lo dico sempre io che gli uomini sono una razza ingrata...


 
non tutti sono così ed anche qualche donna è ingrata, stanne certa


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non tutti sono così ed anche qualche donna è ingrata, stanne certa


la cosa di te che continua a stupirmi e a fartimi voler bene... è che ti bevi tutto quello che ti dicono...
vorrei essere come te, lo dico sul serio... un po' ti ci assomiglio ma non riesco più ad arrivare ai tuoi livelli di purezza.
Leo, tu sei uno puro... ti auguro di restare così per sempre...
e la cosa più bella ti te, è che sei così puro che nemmeno capirai quello che volevo dirti... e ti auguro di restare sempre come sei.
bacio.


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

*Leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> non tutti sono così ed anche qualche donna è ingrata, stanne certa


 
Come mai però usare la parola gratitudine ?
Non la trovi strana con tutti i termini che ci sono da usare all'interno di un rapporto a due?


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> ci proviamo a capirvi. ci proviamo.


so apprezzare le piccole cose a differenza altrui...


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> pensa un po'... il tuo ragazzo è un ingrato..e sì come no...
> doveva anche dirti grazie dopo tutto, no?


carissima anna...adesso sono costretta a prendere in considerazione questa faccenda come qualcosa di personale...sai cosa vuol dire "cercare" -almeno questo- di parlare assolutamente in generale??visto e garantito che non riesci a non giudicare spregievolmente... chi ti ha fatto pensare che io stessi parlando delle mia situazione?? stavo semplicemente generalizzando un concetto, che, scommetto, sotto il tuo animo gentile di donna, che dubito si trovi in te, troverai giusto...non stavo parlando di me come donna che non riceve gratitudini da tale...
mah....


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

*Cometa*



cometa ha detto:


> so apprezzare le piccole cose a differenza altrui...


 
Sai Cometa, alla fine la questione come dici tu è tutta nella comprensione o meglio nella naturale atitudine a ciò.


Apprezzare le piccole cose è una qualità sempre più rara a questo mondo.
Dimostra semplicità d'animo.


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non tutti sono così ed anche qualche donna è ingrata, stanne certa


il mondo presenta miriadi di sfaccettature...a parte le leggi della fisica, una semplice affermazione di una semplice terrestre che ammette i propri sbagli, non può essere ritenuta qualcosa di veritiera e uguale pert tutti...perdonate se ho espresso la mia opinione, che ribadisco, non voleva migliorare la mia posizione...immagino cmq che se questo fosse stato detto da qualcuno altro, tanto di elogio vero??


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Sai Cometa, alla fine la questione come dici tu è tutta nella comprensione o meglio nella naturale atitudine a ciò.
> 
> 
> Apprezzare le piccole cose è una qualità sempre più rara a questo mondo.
> Dimostra semplicità d'animo.


ti ringrazio actarus...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

essere puri significa essere forti, se ci riesci buon per te


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> ti ringrazio actarus...


 
di nulla Cometa.
E' molto carino quel tuo avatar.
Delicato, femminile. complimenti.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> carissima anna...adesso sono costretta a prendere in considerazione questa faccenda come qualcosa di personale...sai cosa vuol dire "cercare" -almeno questo- di parlare assolutamente in generale??visto e garantito che non riesci a non giudicare spregievolmente... chi ti ha fatto pensare che io stessi parlando delle mia situazione?? stavo semplicemente generalizzando un concetto, che, scommetto, sotto il tuo animo gentile di donna, che dubito si trovi in te, troverai giusto...non stavo parlando di me come donna che non riceve gratitudini da tale...
> mah....


cosa dici, se vado al Carrefour e cerco negli scaffali alla voce: qualcosa di personale. dici che trovo un barattolo con dentro la saggezza di cometa in offerta speciale?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Come mai però usare la parola gratitudine ?
> Non la trovi strana con tutti i termini che ci sono da usare all'interno di un rapporto a due?


 
certo , per me la parola chiave è rispetto


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> di nulla Cometa.
> E' molto carino quel tuo avatar.
> Delicato, femminile. complimenti.


Actarus, ma ci fai o ci sei?
non è un problema mio ma... renditi conto che sei sfasato un casino, se arrivi a dare risposte così melliflue senza averne bisogno.


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> certo , per me la parola chiave è rispetto


 
certo. azzeccato.....
rispetto prima di tutto.

Cometa si sente tra due forze contrarie, deve trovare un suo equilibrio, capire cosa  è meglio per lei.


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Actarus, ma ci fai o ci sei?
> non è un problema mio ma... renditi conto che sei sfasato un casino, se arrivi a dare risposte così melliflue senza averne bisogno.


 
non capisco cara Anna, mi spighi?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> il mondo presenta miriadi di sfaccettature...a parte le leggi della fisica, una semplice affermazione di una semplice terrestre che ammette i propri sbagli, non può essere ritenuta qualcosa di veritiera e uguale pert tutti...perdonate se ho espresso la mia opinione, che ribadisco, non voleva migliorare la mia posizione...immagino cmq che se questo fosse stato detto da qualcuno altro, tanto di elogio vero??


non è che adesso che perché una studia allo scentifico che può far sue le leggi di un qualsiasi matematico da nobel. fly down sweet cometa.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> certo. azzeccato.....
> rispetto prima di tutto.
> 
> Cometa si sente tra due forze contrarie, deve trovare un suo equilibrio, capire cosa è meglio per lei.


 
non è facile, soprattutto alla sua età


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> essere puri significa essere forti, se ci riesci buon per te


hai ragione... e mi dimostri ancora una volta che non mi sbagliavo.
chi è puro non sa di esserlo. come chi è matto.
e adesso tu mi risponderai che tu non sei matto ma chi è matto peggio per lui.
non capendo che il paragone era paradigamatico.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non è facile, soprattutto alla sua età


Leo, quanti anni avevi quando hai fatto questa foto?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai ragione... e mi dimostri ancora una volta che non mi sbagliavo.
> chi è puro non sa di esserlo. come chi è matto.
> e adesso tu mi risponderai che tu non sei matto ma chi è matto peggio per lui.
> non capendo che il paragone era paradigamatico.


 
il vero demente è colui che fa del male senza rendersene conto.
io so bene come sono e ne vado fiero, ho però una dote in più, quella dell'adattamento.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Leo, quanti anni avevi quando hai fatto questa foto?


 
34 e 3 mesi, praticamente un paio di giorni fa ah ah

non ci credi??


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> cosa dici, se vado al Carrefour e cerco negli scaffali alla voce: qualcosa di personale. dici che trovo un barattolo con dentro la saggezza di cometa in offerta speciale?


l'unica cosa che ti auguro è quella che in un futuro, che spero sia vicino, trovi qualcuno che ti renda meno aspra, acida, insensibile, cattiva, spregevole e antipatica di quello che sei ora...perchè davvero stai proprio messa male...anche troppo....


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è che adesso che perché una studia allo scentifico che può far sue le leggi di un qualsiasi matematico da nobel. fly down sweet cometa.


questa è la palese dimostrazione che parli a cazzo, senza conoscere le cose e ti permetti pure il lusso di giudicare...mi sono pentita del post che ti ho scritto prima...non avevo letto questo...io cmqq, per la cronaca, frequento il liceo linguistico... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








figura di merda...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che ti auguro è quella che in un futuro, che spero sia vicino, trovi qualcuno che ti renda meno aspra, acida, insensibile, cattiva, spregevole e antipatica di quello che sei ora...perchè davvero stai proprio messa male...anche troppo....


 
azz......


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

leone e actarus...è da pochi trovare delle persone come voi...così tali da non avere parole alcune per descrivere il vostro buon senso....


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> questa è la palese dimostrazione che parli a cazzo, senza conoscere le cose e ti permetti pure il lusso di giudicare...mi sono pentita del post che ti ho scritto prima...non avevo letto questo...io cmqq, per la cronaca, frequento il liceo linguistico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


immagino, immagino...
soprattutto, non invidio la tua professoressa di italiano.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> leone e actarus...è da pochi trovare delle persone come voi...così tali da non avere parole alcune per descrivere il vostro buon senso....


già... ed è tutto dire...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> già... ed è tutto dire...


 
invidia?????


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> l'unica cosa che ti auguro è quella che in un futuro, che spero sia vicino, trovi qualcuno che ti renda meno aspra, acida, insensibile, cattiva, spregevole e antipatica di quello che sei ora...perchè davvero stai proprio messa male...anche troppo....


 
si il cefalo ah ah ah


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> leone e actarus...è da pochi trovare delle persone come voi...così tali da non avere parole alcune per descrivere il vostro buon senso....


 
troppo buona!!! il buon senso è una dote naturale, o c'è o non c'è


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> immagino, immagino...
> soprattutto, non invidio la tua professoressa di italiano.


infatti...e fai bene a non invidiarla 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , perchè a giugno di quest'anno in pagella ho avuto 9 in italiano...
p.s. se per caso non ne fossi a conoscenza, al liceo linguistico si studiano anche e soprattutto le lingue...
p.s.2 non ho scritto questo per vantarmene...assolutamente...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> infatti...e fai bene a non invidiarla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sei secchiona  

	
	
		
		
	


	





scherzo


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> 34 e 3 mesi, praticamente un paio di giorni fa ah ah
> 
> non ci credi??


ci credo. 
e sapessi tu quanto bene ti voglio! e non fraintendermi come al tuo solito.
e invece mi prendi anche in giro... 
ma il bello è che con te non me la prendo affatto...


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si il cefalo ah ah ah


già... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  impossibile...credo che anche lui scapperebbe di fronte alla tua pesona...non per la paura, ma perchè sei irritante e non riuscirebbe a sopportarti facilmente come faccio io...


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci credo.
> e sapessi tu quanto bene ti voglio! e non fraintendermi come al tuo solito.
> e invece mi prendi anche in giro...
> ma il bello è che con te non me la prendo affatto...


certo..trovarsi contro anche una perona dell'età di leone, non ti fa comodo vero??anzi e pure lo elogi, non che leone non lo meriti, anzi-24 ore su 24 lo si dovrebbe fare...come sei infantile...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci credo.
> e sapessi tu quanto bene ti voglio! e non fraintendermi come al tuo solito.
> e invece mi prendi anche in giro...
> ma il bello è che con te non me la prendo affatto...


ti dirò....
sono molto carismatico ed affascinate, questo lo dicono le tue colleghe donne ih ih


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> già...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ah ah, magari eviterei direttamente di averci a che fare


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> certo..trovarsi contro anche una perona dell'età di leone, non ti fa comodo vero??anzi e pure lo elogi, non che leone non lo meriti, anzi-24 ore su 24 lo si dovrebbe fare...come sei infantile...


 
peccato che i miei gusti femminili vanno dai 34 in giù ah ah


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

leo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ....6 davvero fantastico...oltre al fatto d essere splendido interiormente, hai anche uno spirito di umorismo che alberga in te...quante cose che sto scoprendo...


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> certo..trovarsi contro anche una perona dell'età di leone, non ti fa comodo vero??anzi e pure lo elogi, non che leone non lo meriti, anzi-24 ore su 24 lo si dovrebbe fare...come sei infantile...


non so sei sei vera, anzi, lo spero quasi, che tu sia un'invenzione virtuale di qualche mente perversa...
ma. senti una cosa: la tua fortuna è che mi abiti distante. vera o non vera, a te due sberle le tirerei, da mamma.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> leo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
grazie!!! sono fatto così. diciamo che anche esteriormente mi difendo bene. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




riesco ad essere allegro e positivo nonstante tutto, e nonstante una stronza mi abbia fatto soffrire non poco. per fortuna mi rialzo facilmente e chissenefrega. dipenderà anche dal mio segno boh??


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non so sei sei vera, anzi, lo spero quasi, che tu sia un'invenzione virtuale di qualche mente perversa...
> ma. senti una cosa: la tua fortuna è che mi abiti distante. vera o non vera, a te due sberle le tirerei, da mamma.


 
attenzione, non esageriamo!!!
ma tu sei mamma??'


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> leo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'unorismo... 
stiamo messi davvero bene a neologismi, in questo forum.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> l'unorismo...
> stiamo messi davvero bene a neologismi, in questo forum.


 
invidia???


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ah ah, magari eviterei direttamente di averci a che fare


sai, leo, sei pure un pochetto scemo, ma io ti perdono, in virtù del fatto che ti ho adottato.
i figli, daltronde, mica si possono scegliere...


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> non so sei sei vera, anzi, lo spero quasi, che tu sia un'invenzione virtuale di qualche mente perversa...
> ma. senti una cosa: la tua fortuna è che mi abiti distante. vera o non vera, a te due sberle le tirerei, da mamma.


senti...in me l'originalità è parte di casa, come si dice al mio paese...io anzi spero che sia tu l'invenzione di una mente perversa, perchè sarebbe orribile se tutti fossero CATTIVI come te...
e cmq non t'azzardare a ripetere che mi daresti una sberla, soprattutto da mamma, perchè non ne hai diritto, e poi se avessi una mamma come te...sarei già scappata da un bel pò...ma chi cazzo ti credi di essere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... l'onnipotente forse, che tutto guarda e che tutto può???
robe da pazzi...


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sai, leo, sei pure un pochetto scemo, ma io ti perdono, in virtù del fatto che ti ho adottato.
> i figli, daltronde, mica si possono scegliere...


neanche le mamme si possono scegliere...meno male che la sorte non mi ha affidato a te...


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> l'unorismo...
> stiamo messi davvero bene a neologismi, in questo forum.


ma 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...sai cosa sono gli errori di battitura?? li hai mai sentiti nominare?? ho i miei seri dubbi in proposito...


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> invidia???


leone...l'invidia sa sta manciannu viva...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sai, leo, sei pure un pochetto scemo, ma io ti perdono, in virtù del fatto che ti ho adottato.
> i figli, daltronde, mica si possono scegliere...


giudizio affrettato
se sono scemo io ah ah

i figli si fanno e si crescono bene, ed io ringrazio i miei genitori.

mi hai adotatto per fare che?? mica ho 3 anni


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> senti...in me l'originalità è parte di casa, come si dice al mio paese...io anzi spero che sia tu l'invenzione di una mente perversa, perchè sarebbe orribile se tutti fossero CATTIVI come te...
> e cmq non t'azzardare a ripetere che mi daresti una sberla, soprattutto da mamma, perchè non ne hai diritto, e poi se avessi una mamma come te...sarei già scappata da un bel pò...ma chi cazzo ti credi di essere
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione
minchia sei pure reattiva, mi piaci ah ah


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> leone...l'invidia sa sta manciannu viva...


ma sei del sud percaso??
quell'accento.............


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> hai ragione
> minchia sei pure reattiva, mi piaci ah ah


se mi facessi mettere i piedi sopra in qualsiasi circostanza, non sarei qui a scrivere, caro leone...


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> ma sei del sud percaso??
> quell'accento.............


colpito e affondato...sono siciliana, delle parti di palermo...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> colpito e affondato...sono siciliana, delle parti di palermo...


 
l'ho capito perchè siamo corregionali!!! a   palermo ho fatto il militare


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> se mi facessi mettere i piedi sopra in qualsiasi circostanza, non sarei qui a scrivere, caro leone...


 
apprezzo la cosa


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> apprezzo la cosa


e mi fa tanto piacere...


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> l'ho capito perchè siamo corregionali!!! a palermo ho fatto il militare


bella la mia palermo...!


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> bella la mia palermo...!


PALIEMMO


----------



## Old cometa (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> PALIEMMO
















  effettivamente è così che si dice in dialetto palermitano...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> effettivamente è così che si dice in dialetto palermitano...


 
lo so bene.

non ma firu cchiù 

ma buttò!!!

unne xtai jennu???

ah ah


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> leone e actarus...è da pochi trovare delle persone come voi...così tali da non avere parole alcune per descrivere il vostro buon senso....


 
Grazie Cometa.


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

*Cometa*



Anna A ha detto:


> non so sei sei vera, anzi, lo spero quasi, che tu sia un'invenzione virtuale di qualche mente perversa...
> ma. senti una cosa: la tua fortuna è che mi abiti distante. vera o non vera, a te due sberle le tirerei, da mamma.


Mia cara, ma come.... ti dicono che sei un clone pure tu???


p.s. Leone...come stanno le allupate? le hai castigate?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> giudizio affrettato
> se sono scemo io ah ah
> 
> i figli si fanno e si crescono bene, ed io ringrazio i miei genitori.
> ...


ma quanto deficiente sei?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> se mi facessi mettere i piedi sopra in qualsiasi circostanza, non sarei qui a scrivere, caro leone...


calmina che ti sei fatta fare di peggio... non per dire, eh..


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

ESCE UNA ED ENTRA L'ALTRA ...


----------



## Old Actarus (17 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> neanche le mamme si possono scegliere...meno male che la sorte non mi ha affidato a te...


Porta pazienza Cometa cara.
Non tutti hanno la fortuna di avere dei buoni genitori.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Porta pazienza Cometa cara.
> Non tutti hanno la fortuna di avere dei buoni genitori.


quanto è vero...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Mia cara, ma come.... ti dicono che sei un clone pure tu???
> 
> 
> p.s. Leone...come stanno le allupate? le hai castigate?


 
quali quelle qui dentro oppure fuori??? ih hi


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma quanto deficiente sei?


 
infatti me lo hai detto tu prima no??


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> senti, testa di cazzo, io mi sarei anche stufata delle vostre paturnie da neurodeliri.
> vai a cagare tu, leo e quelle deficiente di cometa.


 
grazie


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> quali quelle qui dentro oppure fuori??? ih hi


1) senti un po Leone, ci sei pure tu nella lista dei "Protetti"?

2) e chi sarebbero le " allupate "?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> infatti me lo hai detto tu prima no??


Leo... guarda, io, come al solito sono cazzona, e lo ammetto.
per te ho provato una bella empatia di tipo tendente all'affetto, proprio perché mi sei sembrato smarrito e pieno di tristezza.
ora, io posso anche essermi sbagliata, ma non è un dramma, visto che ad essere come sono ci ho sempre rimediato chiodi.... ma tu.. 
a te non ti giustifico più. 
tu sei imbecille e non saranno le mie sberle (che poi erano affettuose) a salvarti.
peccato...


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1) senti un po Leone, ci sei pure tu nella lista dei "Protetti"?
> 
> 2) e chi sarebbero le " allupate "?


 
Marì... lascia perdere, almeno con Leo. 
che disperazione...


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> grazie


sei pure un po' coglione.


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Marì... lascia perdere, almeno con Leo.
> che disperazione...


Anna ma per quanto tempo ancora dobbiamo sorbirci/tollerare/sciroppare questi due imbecilli?


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Noto che tutti leggono e nessuno si lamenta ... e' evidente che danno fastidio solo a me, in pubblico ... ... ...


Basta mi sono rotta.


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

*PS*

Utenti la vostra non e' discrezione.

E' PURA OMERTA'.


Continuate cosi, perche' questi individui vi meritate.


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Noto che tutti leggono e nessuno si lamenta ... e' evidente che danno fastidio solo a me, in pubblico ... ... ...
> 
> 
> Basta mi sono rotta.


ma scherzi o cosa?
io ho pubblicamente chiesto spiegazioni e mi sto stufando di leggere risposte che sanno di presa per il culo, da parte di actarus e dei suoi compari.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1) senti un po Leone, ci sei pure tu nella lista dei "Protetti"?
> 
> 2) e chi sarebbero le " allupate "?


 
no io sono indipendente, 

le allupate non so chi siano


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Leo... guarda, io, come al solito sono cazzona, e lo ammetto.
> per te ho provato una bella empatia di tipo tendente all'affetto, proprio perché mi sei sembrato smarrito e pieno di tristezza.
> ora, io posso anche essermi sbagliata, ma non è un dramma, visto che ad essere come sono ci ho sempre rimediato chiodi.... ma tu..
> a te non ti giustifico più.
> ...


 
non so perchè dici questo, ma non mi pare di aver mai insultato nessuno a differenza tua, fose una calmata dovresti dartela tu


----------



## Old Leone 73 (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei pure un po' coglione.


 
hai l'insulto facile vedo


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no io sono indipendente,
> *
> le allupate non so chi siano*


ma come non sai chi sono? ... lo hai chiesto alla tua amichetta  a quali allupate si riferisce:



Leone 73 ha detto:


> quali quelle qui dentro oppure fuori??? ih hi


quelle che stanno fuori non ce ne frega ... ma quelle qua dentro chi sono?


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non tutti sono così ed anche qualche donna è ingrata, stanne certa


anche più di qualche donna.....siamo stronze egoiste menfreghiste ipocrite, spesso cattive, mai stupide o insulse o banali.....e siamo comunque  la cosa più bella che vi potesse capitare


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si *il cefalo* ah ah ah


.....perfido..


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> no io sono indipendente,
> *
> le allupate non so chi siano*


ma come non sai chi sono? ... lo hai chiesto alla tua amichetta  a quali allupate si riferisce:



Leone 73 ha detto:


> quali quelle qui dentro oppure fuori??? ih hi


quelle che stanno fuori non ce ne frega ... ma quelle qua dentro chi sono?


Leone mi rispondi per favore?


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone cosa aspetti disposizioni, dispaccio, comunicato?


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> non so perchè dici questo, ma non mi pare di aver mai insultato nessuno a differenza tua, fose una calmata dovresti dartela tu


giusto. infatti, nel tuo elenco, manca un mio fanculo diretto a te.
mi stavo giusto organizzando sul come inviartelo; alla fine ho deciso per western union.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> giusto. infatti, nel tuo elenco, manca un mio fanculo diretto a te.
> mi stavo giusto organizzando sul come inviartelo; alla fine ho deciso per western union.


 
Anna, come sfanc. tu..nessuno

mi fai mori'










credimi.


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> giusto. infatti, nel tuo elenco, manca un mio fanculo diretto a te.
> mi stavo giusto organizzando sul come inviartelo; alla fine ho deciso per western union.


Non c'e' per risponderti ... e' in riunione/raduno


----------



## Old Anna A (17 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non c'e' per risponderti ... e' in riunione/raduno


Mari', hai un avatar che mi commuove..
la famiglia che lotta, unita, per un ideale comune, è la massima espressione di Famiglia.


----------



## Mari' (17 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Mari', hai un avatar che mi commuove..
> la famiglia che lotta, unita, per un ideale comune, è la massima espressione di Famiglia.


IDEM.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> IDEM.


idem...questo quadro è un capolavoro.




ps.e intanto anche il mio post "club degli spiriti " è stato eliminato.

va beeeneee..admin 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ossequi alla signora.


probabilmente altri argomenti risulterebbero piu' graditi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> idem...questo quadro è un capolavoro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


??????


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ??????


si persa. 

era un thrad intolato club degli spiriti.

era assolutamente ridanciano dove chiedevo ad admin dove fosse _la mia tana._

non va bene nemmeno questo.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> idem...questo quadro è un capolavoro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miciona ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... ... 

Chiaro no?


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

chiarissimo, e lo dico esponendomi con mia faccia.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

probabilmente se esponessi anche le mie parti ora, coperte, non verrei piu' censurata.

sono davvero incazzata.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> probabilmente se esponessi anche le mie parti ora, coperte, non verrei piu' censurata.
> 
> sono davvero incazzata.
























   mi hai letta nel pensiero


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Micia andiamo:

http://www.navyband.navy.mil/anthems/ANTHEMS/France.mp3


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> mi hai letta nel pensiero


 
ho cancellato per il vomito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono davvero incazzata.


Comprendo la tua incazzatura che è anche mia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Non capisco per quale ragione possa essere stata chiusa quella discussione che non era offensiva contrariamente ad altre ...


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comprendo la tua incazzatura che è anche mia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... piacerebbe anche a me sapere il perche'?


----------



## Old Angel (18 Novembre 2007)

Cioè spiegatemi bene, da una frase scherzosa riferita a un massaggio privato è uscito tutto sto macello? marroooo ma che è il forum dello sclero???


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Cioè spiegatemi bene, da una frase scherzosa riferita a un massaggio privato è uscito tutto sto macello? marroooo ma che è il forum dello sclero???


 
NO!

ho aperto un thread - assolutamente inoffensivo e ridanciano- ed è stato eliminato....


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

*sono seria, non scherzo.*

ragazzi, vado a nanna.



non aggiungo altro, perchè due sono le cose:


1. o sono scema io e affabulo...e son scema ovviamente non me ne rendo conto e chiedo scusa. ma davvero, sono in totale buona fede.


2.oppure....Cat, Admin, ne sapete qualcosa voi due?

eliminate anche questi, cosi facciamo tombola.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ragazzi, *vado a nanna.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A QUEST'ORA?  

	
	
		
		
	


	



























   come le galline  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















Che brutta faccia che hai messo


----------



## Old Angel (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ragazzi, vado a nanna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma lassa perdere non ti roderai il fegato per  ste cose? facci una risata sopra e vai a nanna, notte notte micio


----------



## Old Angel (18 Novembre 2007)

Micio.............marooooooooo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








   che avatar incazzato


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

*Miciolidia*

Guarda che questo e' l'orario che entra l'ADMIN, aspetta ... cosi potrai chiederglielo dal vivo


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

notte...passata è l'incazzatura..l'augelin se ne va a dormir 

	
	
		
		
	


	





baci angel, mari e persa.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Ma lassa perdere non ti roderai il fegato per  ste cose? facci una risata sopra e vai a nanna, notte notte micio



... ecco il classico indifferente ... mi piace la firma di Addos: *Con il culo degli altri , siamo tutti finocchi. 

*A Miciolidia e' stata fatta una azione che le ha dato fastidio, cancellare un post inoffensivo non e' carino/corretto ... ed e' per questo che le brucia il culo, e si incazza.


Angel se fosse successo a te cosa avresti fatto?


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> notte...passata è l'incazzatura..l'augelin se ne va a dormir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buonanotte Micia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> notte...passata è l'incazzatura..l'augelin se ne va a dormir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte bella!
Notte a tutti!


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ho cancellato per il vomito.


Hai fatto bene, non era da te tutto quello sconcio.


----------



## Old Angel (18 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ecco il classico indifferente ... mi piace la firma di Addos: *Con il culo degli altri , siamo tutti finocchi.
> 
> *A Miciolidia e' stata fatta una azione che le ha dato fastidio, cancellare un post inoffensivo non e' carino/corretto ... ed e' per questo che le brucia il culo, e si incazza.
> 
> ...


Sicuramente avrei detto la mia, ma stai certa che non mi spacco il fegato per un monitor, e poi se il mio Nick è Angel ce ne sarà il motivo no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ci vuole ben altro per farmi incazzare (forse un paio di corna? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    si si quelle si 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma come non sai chi sono? ... lo hai chiesto alla tua amichetta a quali allupate si riferisce:
> 
> 
> 
> quelle che stanno fuori non ce ne frega ... ma quelle qua dentro chi sono?


 
proprio perchè non lo so, ho chiesto quali fossero, ovvero quelle nel forum oppure quelle  nella vita reale.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> anche più di qualche donna.....siamo stronze egoiste menfreghiste ipocrite, spesso cattive, mai stupide o insulse o banali.....e siamo comunque la cosa più bella che vi potesse capitare


 
e viceversa naturalmente


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> .....perfido..


solo una battuta, senza cattiveria


----------



## Old amoreepsiche (18 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> e viceversa naturalmente


e ti devo dare ragione...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 buongiorno e buona domenica


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Novembre 2007)

amoreepsiche ha detto:


> e ti devo dare ragione......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
altrettanto


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma come non sai chi sono? ... lo hai chiesto alla tua amichetta  a quali allupate si riferisce:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nessuna risposta ancora? Vorrei anche io saperlo. Micia mi spiace per quello che è successo. Spero che Giovanni risponda, pubblicamente. 

Buona giornata a tutte/i (beh tutte tutte... )


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nessuna risposta ancora? Vorrei anche io saperlo. Micia mi spiace per quello che è successo. Spero che Giovanni risponda, pubblicamente.
> 
> Buona giornata a tutte/i (beh tutte tutte... )


buona giornata...dormito bene?


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nessuna risposta ancora? Vorrei anche io saperlo. Micia mi spiace per quello che è successo. Spero che Giovanni risponda, pubblicamente.
> 
> Buona giornata a tutte/i (beh tutte tutte... )


Ciao MK ... se vai a pag. 40 al messaggio 399 Leone ha risposto che manco lui ne conosce di "Allupate", evidentemente parlavano di aria fritta e baccala' alla veneta o roba di altri pianeti ... in poche parole, i fessi siamo noi come al solito.

VABBUOH!


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> buona giornata...dormito bene?


Bonjour, sì dormito bene.Ho pure sognato...


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ciao MK ... se vai a pag. 40 al messaggio 399 Leone ha risposto che manco lui ne conosce di "Allupate", evidentemente parlavano di aria fritta e baccala' alla veneta o roba di altri pianeti ... in poche parole, i fessi siamo noi come al solito.
> 
> VABBUOH!


Baccalà alla veneta...ahahahahahahah

Ma allupate=arrapate? 

Leone mi stupisce per la sua ingenuità, e mi stupisce che certi messaggi non vengano eliminati. Che utilità hanno? Mah...


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bonjour, sì dormito bene.Ho pure sognato...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Baccalà alla veneta...ahahahahahahah
> 
> Ma allupate=arrapate?
> 
> Leone mi stupisce per la sua ingenuità, e mi stupisce che certi messaggi non vengano eliminati. Che utilità hanno? Mah...


 
so bene cosa intendi dire, riguardo ad un utente del forum


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Baccalà alla veneta...ahahahahahahah
> 
> Ma allupate=arrapate?
> 
> Leone mi stupisce per la sua ingenuità, e mi stupisce che certi messaggi non vengano eliminati. Che utilità hanno? Mah...



Ma ci credi se ti dico che non lo so  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  BOH!

Forse dalle sue parti si dice cosi.


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> so bene cosa intendi dire, riguardo ad un utente del forum


Di cosa? Mi rispondi pf, allupate significa arrapate? E ci si riferiva a chi? Leone capisco il tuo odio nei confronti delle donne, ma non ti sembra di avere esagerato ultimamente? E poi parli di valori...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

*Mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nessuna risposta ancora? Vorrei anche io saperlo. Micia mi spiace per quello che è successo. Spero che Giovanni risponda, pubblicamente.
> 
> Buona giornata a tutte/i (beh tutte tutte... )


buon giorno Mk.

avere questi sospetti rende sckifoso tutto l'andazzo virtuale.

e spero anche io che Giovanni possa chiarire pubblicamente.

Mari, buon giorno  cara!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nessuna risposta ancora? Vorrei anche io saperlo. Micia mi spiace per quello che è successo. Spero che Giovanni risponda, pubblicamente.
> 
> Buona giornata a tutte/i (beh tutte tutte... )


 
si, anche a loro, i loro disordini bastano a renderla sgradevole.

Mk, come stai oggi?


----------



## Old Actarus (18 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> proprio perchè non lo so, ho chiesto quali fossero, ovvero quelle nel forum oppure quelle nella vita reale.








  Leone...quanti obt hai abbattuto oggi, lazzarone....


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> buon giorno Mk.
> 
> avere questi sospetti rende sckifoso tutto l'andazzo virtuale.
> 
> ...


Buongiorno Miciona il post e' in libero eccolo:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/foru...er=desc&page=5


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> sottoscrivo.


Che ti ridi... al tuo posto ci sarebbe solo da piangere

Non c'e' ironia in quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Di cosa? Mi rispondi pf, allupate significa arrapate? E ci si riferiva a chi? Leone capisco il tuo odio nei confronti delle donne, ma non ti sembra di avere esagerato ultimamente? E poi parli di valori...


si arrapate.
in me l'odio non esiste, se odiassi le donne sarei un vero coglione. sono indispensabili


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> si arrapate.
> in me l'odio non esiste, se odiassi le donne sarei un vero coglione. sono indispensabili


Ti consiglio vivamente di andare a rileggere cosa hai scritto... hai scritto viscide insinuazioni


----------



## Old Actarus (18 Novembre 2007)

*Leone*



Leone 73 ha detto:


> si arrapate.
> in me l'odio non esiste, se odiassi le donne sarei un vero coglione. sono indispensabili


 
oggi ho sentito alla tv la notizia di quella mamma morta dissanguata durante il parto del suo quinto bambino. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Aveva solamente 38 anni, il marito è disperato così pure i loro bambini.
La giornalista ha letto la lettera del papà.... rimasto solo con i suoi 5 bambini e ha descritto tra le lacrime il parto svoltosi ad Arezzo.

Lui li che assisteva come i dottori compivano modalità strane e violente.
la madre è morta dissanguata.






Donne da rispettare, vere donne che verranno ricordate per la loro bontà e tenerezza.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> imbecille, fermati almeno davanti a queste cose, non fare retorica da quattro soldi.


Incazzata nera eh?


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Incazzata nera eh?


no Mari..davvero..che andasse nel water a contare i peli che trova


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no Mari..davvero..che andasse nel water a *contare i peli* che trova


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no Mari..davvero..che andasse nel water a contare i peli che trova


ahahahahah Micio dai, non ti incazzare...  Un abbraccio

ps io sto come sempre, sotto incantesimo...


----------



## MariLea (18 Novembre 2007)

Buongiorno,
atmosfera gelida.. brrrrrr... mi sento raggelata anche io :-/

per la cronaca, allupato = famelico, il termine viene usato sia nel rapporto col cibo che con il sesso ecc...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahah Micio dai, non ti incazzare... Un abbraccio
> 
> ps io sto come sempre, sotto incantesimo...


 
no tesora, mi sto divertendo...andassero davvero a contare i peli infilati con la testa nel water.

tornando a te...pero' è bello stare sotto un incantesimo..ti sei innammorata un pochinino pochinino?


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> atmosfera gelida.. brrrrrr... mi sento raggelata anche io :-/
> 
> per la cronaca, allupato = famelico, il termine viene usato sia nel rapporto col cibo che con il sesso ecc...


Ave mailea.

riscaldati con il nostro ammore.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> atmosfera gelida.. brrrrrr... mi sento raggelata anche io :-/
> 
> per la cronaca, allupato = famelico, il termine viene usato sia nel rapporto col *cibo* che con il *sesso* ecc...


... siamo li eh


----------



## Old Actarus (18 Novembre 2007)

*Mailea.*



mailea ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> atmosfera gelida.. brrrrrr... mi sento raggelata anche io :-/
> 
> per la cronaca, allupato = famelico, il termine viene usato sia nel rapporto col cibo che con il sesso ecc...


Bravissima Mailea.


----------



## MariLea (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ave mailea.
> 
> riscaldati con il nostro ammore.


ma certoooooo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







(però che palle...)


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ma certoooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ma certoooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




E CHE FACCIA TOSTA ...


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> no tesora, mi sto divertendo...andassero davvero a contare i peli infilati con la testa nel water.
> 
> tornando a te...pero' è bello stare sotto un incantesimo..ti sei innammorata un pochinino pochinino?


ahahahahah...che schifo... ahahah

No no, altro che innamorata, magari! Mi devo disinnamorare, l'è dura... Guarda credo di essere quasi pronta per il convento, non c'avessi una figlia un pensierino lo farei davvero...


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahah...che schifo... ahahah
> 
> No no, altro che innamorata, magari! Mi devo disinnamorare, l'è dura... Guarda credo di essere quasi pronta per il convento, non c'avessi una figlia un pensierino lo farei davvero...


smettila......


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahah...che schifo... ahahah
> 
> No no, altro che innamorata, magari! Mi devo disinnamorare, l'è dura... Guarda credo di essere quasi pronta per il convento, non c'avessi una figlia un pensierino lo farei davvero...


Convento???? Ma che scherziamo????
MK, quando usciamo insieme io e te???? 
Dai che conosco dei bei posti.....


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Convento???? Ma che scherziamo????
> MK, quando usciamo insieme io e te????
> Dai che conosco dei bei posti.....


Convento convento. Basta, io ho chiuso con certe cose. Non c'ho più l'età...


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Convento convento. Basta, io ho chiuso con certe cose. Non c'ho più l'età...


hai deciso che quella delle ragnatele sarai tu?
ma piffavore...e smettila di dire caxxate!


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> smettila......


Uffa, e perché no? Devo ritrovare la pace interiore no? Meglio di così... 
Pregherò anche per te Ale, tranquillo...


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Convento convento. Basta, io ho chiuso con certe cose. Non c'ho più l'età...


Cara, l'età non c'entra. Rita ne ha parlato tanto!
Ci si può divertire e provare dei sentimenti a tutte le età.
Abbattersi non risolve la situazione.


----------



## MariLea (18 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Bravissima Mailea.


con te sono più che raggelata, di ghiaccio.
Mi sono assentata dal forum circa tre mesi, al rientro ho trovato un bel po' di utenti nuovi che ancora stento a riconoscere... figuriamoci i loro cloni...
ma non è tanto il fatto di esserci cascatta come un pollo, figurati! 
in buona fede si da per scontato che qui si viene a parlare dei problemi che difficilmente mettiamo in piazza nella vita reale...
mi dispiace solo che nel tuo thread ho parlato di un argomento delicato che mi ha fatto molto male e di cui non avrei mai voluto scrivere...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> atmosfera gelida.. brrrrrr... mi sento raggelata anche io :-/
> 
> per la cronaca, allupato = famelico, il termine viene usato sia nel rapporto col cibo che con il sesso ecc...



Buongiorno cara,

Hai visto che bella arietta frizzantina che tira?

Oggi sono reclusa... C'ho Sbarella con una brutta  tosse... Apu mi ha consigliato di farla smettere di fumare...


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> hai deciso che quella delle ragnatele sarai tu?
> ma piffavore...e smettila di dire caxxate!


Kattivo! Sai bene che non si riferivano a me... Comunque che male ci sarebbe scusa? Non ci credo più, che ci posso fare... Beh a meno che arrivasse qualcuno a travolgermi, ma dovrebbe essere un santo visto il mio stato d'animo. Impossibile.


----------



## Old Actarus (18 Novembre 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> con te sono più che raggelata, di ghiaccio.
> Mi sono assentata dal forum circa tre mesi, al rientro ho trovato un bel po' di utenti nuovi che ancora stento a riconoscere... figuriamoci i loro cloni...
> ma non è tanto il fatto di esserci cascatta come un pollo, figurati!
> in buona fede si da per scontato che qui si viene a parlare dei problemi che difficilmente mettiamo in piazza nella vita reale...
> mi dispiace solo che nel tuo thread ho parlato di un argomento delicato che mi ha fatto molto male e di cui non avrei mai voluto scrivere...


Te ti aggrada spiegami come mai tu ti sei raggelata con me.
Ti ho forse detto qualcosa che non va?


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kattivo! Sai bene che non si riferivano a me... Comunque che male ci sarebbe scusa? Non ci credo più, che ci posso fare... Beh a meno che arrivasse qualcuno a travolgermi, ma dovrebbe essere un santo visto il mio stato d'animo. Impossibile.


Un santo.... Mmmmmmmmmm....
Magari un diavoletto è più travolgente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Scherzo ovviamente.... Ti ricrederai...


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uffa, e perché no? Devo ritrovare la pace interiore no? Meglio di così...
> Pregherò anche per te Ale, tranquillo...


te la do io la pace se non la smetti....ma quella eterna!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

Ve lo dico cosi' molto casual... vado a portare il cane a pisciare prima che inizi a credere d'esser io la dissociata... 


BRRRRrrrrrrr... avete presente 'Profondo Rosso'???


----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Grazie Cometa.


non devi ringraziarmi per qualcosa di vero...


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kattivo! Sai bene che non si riferivano a me... Comunque che male ci sarebbe scusa? Non ci credo più, che ci posso fare... Beh a meno che arrivasse qualcuno a travolgermi, ma dovrebbe essere un santo visto il mio stato d'animo. Impossibile.


senti bedda......non deve arrivare nessuno....ti passerà da sola e poi........trac!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Actarus (18 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> non devi ringraziarmi per qualcosa di vero...


Come stai oggi?


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Un santo.... Mmmmmmmmmm....
> Magari un diavoletto è più travolgente...
> 
> 
> ...


O quello che avevo o niente. Il convento è davvero la soluzione migliore. 
Tanto non mi interessa più nemmeno, beh ci siamo capite no?


----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> calmina che ti sei fatta fare di peggio... non per dire, eh..


io non mi sono fatta fare niente e nulla di peggio...bella...attenta a come parli...che già hai rotto abbastanza...


----------



## MariLea (18 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Buongiorno cara,
> 
> Hai visto che bella arietta frizzantina che tira?
> 
> Oggi sono reclusa... C'ho Sbarella con una brutta tosse... Apu mi ha consigliato di farla smettere di fumare...


arietta frizzantina...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




     (è la prima volta che uso questa faccina!)

Saggio Apu... se si riuscisse almeno per qualche giorno...


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> senti bedda......non deve arrivare nessuno....ti passerà da sola e poi........trac!!!!!!!!!!!


... e che cavolo, tutte le fortune agli altri? Come non deve arrivare nessuno? No no voglio un bel crocerossino tutto per me! Metto un annuncio? ahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Kattivo! Sai bene che non si riferivano a me... *Comunque che male ci sarebbe scusa?* Non ci credo più, che ci posso fare... Beh a meno che arrivasse qualcuno a travolgermi, ma dovrebbe essere un santo visto il mio stato d'animo. Impossibile.


Ma sei impazzita?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... quando mai ha chiesto scusa a qualcuno/a

Te lo dico ora e non ci ritorno piu' sulla faccenda ... avresti dovuto chiudere quando ti ha dedicata questo post:

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=2193

Un'amica non sputtata cosi in pubblico ... questo ti serve da lezione/insegnamento, cerca di avere piu' "Carattere" in futuro MK ... ha saputo mettere zizzania tra persone che si conoscono da anni, e' gelosa e negativa.

Con me ha chiuso.


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... e che cavolo, tutte le fortune agli altri? Come non deve arrivare nessuno? No no voglio un bel crocerossino tutto per me! Metto un annuncio? ahahahahahah


i crocerossini sono una gran palla!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (18 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ve lo dico cosi' molto casual... vado a portare il cane a pisciare prima che inizi a credere d'esser io la dissociata...
> 
> 
> BRRRRrrrrrrr... avete presente 'Profondo Rosso'???


si si.. forse è meglio


----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Porta pazienza Cometa cara.
> Non tutti hanno la fortuna di avere dei buoni genitori.


se per buoni genitori intendi lei, e sempre se io non avessi i miei, preferirei essere orfana...ci fussi di scappari con una come lei...


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> i crocerossini sono una gran palla!!!!!!!!!


ahahahah non lo so, mai avuto uno...ahahahah


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)




----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna ma per quanto tempo ancora dobbiamo sorbirci/tollerare/sciroppare questi due imbecilli?


se per imbecilli intendi me e leo, sciacquati la bocca prima di definirci tali...e poi a te...ma chi cazzo ti conosce??


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti consiglio vivamente di andare a rileggere cosa hai scritto... hai scritto viscide insinuazioni


 
tu scmabi insizniazioni con l'ironia, e nn vedi gli insulti che mi becco


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma sei impazzita?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ricordo benissimo Marì. Ancora adesso non ho capito il motivo di tanto astio.
Il carattere ce l'ho Marì, e lo sai. L'errore è essere troppo protettiva e sperare che le persone cambino prima o poi. Lo so che non succede mai.Ma continuo a sperarlo.


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> tu scmabi insizniazioni con l'ironia, e nn vedi gli insulti che mi becco



Non leggo ironia in quello che hai scritto... ero solo uno squallido botta e risposta con uno squallido utente... pure e semplice insinuazioni.

Leone le cazzate valle a raccontare a qualcun altro.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahahahahah...che schifo... ahahah
> 
> No no, altro che innamorata, magari! Mi devo disinnamorare, l'è dura... Guarda credo di essere quasi pronta per il convento, non c'avessi una figlia un pensierino lo farei davvero...


 
mumble..mumble....

due sono le cose:


1. o ti sei sbagliata prima

2. o ti stai sbagliando ora.


3. o ti sei sbagliata nel mezzo e quindi devi rivedere qualcosa.



questo se sei sicura di essere innammorata in fase di disinnamoramento.

tornano i conti mk?


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> se per imbecilli intendi me e leo, sciacquati la bocca prima di definirci tali...e poi a te...ma chi cazzo ti conosce??



CHE FACCIO, IGNORO?


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non leggo ironia in quello che hai scritto... ero solo uno squallido botta e risposta con uno squallido utente... pure e semplice insinuazioni.
> 
> Leone le cazzate valle a raccontare a qualcun altro.


 
pensala come ti pare, se non lo  vuoi capire a me non interessa


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

Leone 73 ha detto:


> pensala come ti pare, se non lo  vuoi capire a me non interessa


*Non c'e' niente da capire e' scritto nero su bianco.*

A me invece interessa che questo tipo di conversazioni se si vuole abbiano luogo in privato...


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mumble..mumble....
> 
> due sono le cose:
> 
> ...


Non torna niente Micia. Non stavo bene prima (non sempre bene) e non sto bene adesso. Però preferivo comunque prima.  Ma non ci posso fare nulla. Devo e basta.


----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> Come stai oggi?


abbastanza calma...grazie...però c'ho da studiare Victor Hugo...e la calma mi abbandona...


----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> CHE FACCIO, IGNORO?
































...non è neanke necessario usare parole...**********-----********


----------



## Old Actarus (18 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> abbastanza calma...grazie...però c'ho da studiare Victor Hugo...e la calma mi abbandona...


 

non farti abbandonare mai dalla calma.


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

*Victor Hugo*

I Miserabili ... ottimo!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non torna niente Micia. Non stavo bene prima (non sempre bene) e non sto bene adesso. Però preferivo comunque prima. Ma non ci posso fare nulla. Devo e basta.


 

mk rispetto a prima cosa c'è_ di piu'_ che ti fa star male?

è qualche _assenza?_


----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> non farti abbandonare mai dalla calma.


sono un semplice essere umano...con le sue fragilità, cavalli di battaglia ma con anche dei limiti...


----------



## Old Leone 73 (18 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Non c'e' niente da capire e' scritto nero su bianco.*
> 
> A me invece interessa che questo tipo di conversazioni se si vuole abbiano luogo in privato...


 
ribadisco il concetto, pensa quello che ti pare


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

Sopratutto limiti


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Novembre 2007)

Actarus ha detto:


> non farti abbandonare mai dalla calma.


 levati di mezzo..c'è il bidet che ti aspetta .


vuoi fare la furbetta?

e ora te le becchi tutte.


----------



## Old Actarus (18 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> sono un semplice essere umano...con le sue fragilità, cavalli di battaglia ma con anche dei limiti...


 
Sei un essere umano,( non semplice perchè ogni essere vivente è una meraviglia della natura particolare e unico), hai le tue fragilità  come le abbiamo tutti noi ma  qui non si tiene presente che rispondendo a te rispondono ad una ragazza che soffre che ha solamente 17 anni.


----------



## MariLea (18 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non c'e' niente da capire e' scritto nero su bianco.
> 
> *A me invece interessa che questo tipo di conversazioni se si vuole abbiano luogo in privato...*


Credo che interessi a tutte le persone di buon gusto !!!


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

*Nel caso fosse sfuggito*

http://www.nessuno-perfetto.it/


----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.nessuno-perfetto.it/


sper proprio che tu abbia controllato bene questo sito...può aiutarti...sul serio...non vergognarti...abbi rispetto di te stessa...
p.s. preferisco essere imperfetta che essere nessuno...come te...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> sper proprio che tu abbia controllato bene questo sito...può aiutarti...sul serio...non vergognarti...abbi rispetto di te stessa...
> p.s. preferisco essere imperfetta che essere nessuno...come te...


Il tuo problema non e' questione di imperfezione... il tuo problema e' essere piu' personalita' in una persona... non a caso ti sei sentita chiamata in causa dal mio post... c'e' poco da ridere


----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il tuo problema non e' questione di imperfezione... il tuo problema e' essere piu' personalita' in una persona... non a caso ti sei sentita chiamata in causa dal mio post... c'e' poco da ridere


cerca di prendere una posizione e non nasconderti dietro ad un problema che non esiste, né sussiste...manchi di materia grigia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  inoltre sei anche dura di comprendonio...come si fa a farle capire che io sono unica e inimitabile???
si accettano consigli...


----------



## Lettrice (18 Novembre 2007)

cometa ha detto:


> cerca di prendere una posizione e non nasconderti dietro ad un problema che non esiste, né sussiste...manchi di materia grigia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente io la mia posizione l'ho presa... sfortuna per te la materia grigia non mi manca... 

Comunque mi piacerebbe continuare a parlare con tutti VOI ma ho da portare il cane fuori...

Arrivederci a tutti quanti siete dentro quella persona


----------



## Old cometa (18 Novembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente io la mia posizione l'ho presa... sfortuna per te la materia grigia non mi manca...
> 
> Comunque mi piacerebbe continuare a parlare con tutti VOI ma ho da portare il cane fuori...
> 
> Arrivederci a tutti quanti siete dentro quella persona


non hai dove arrampicarti e lo fai sopra un assurdità...io sono solo Cometa...degli altri che intendi tu...me ne sbatto i coglioni...sulla tua faccia...fai compagnia al cane se deve cagare...anche tu ne hai bisogno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e arrivederci soprattutto alla tua perosna falsa e spietata...io solo coerente e sincera...in tutto...o quasi...a differenza tua...che per parlare, apri la bocca con una 17enne...ma non ti vergogni???cosa speri di ottenere facendomi zittire?? la coppa...e brava..prenditela con quelli della tua stanza...non con i minorenni, perchè già ne ho le tasche piene...


----------



## MK (18 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mk rispetto a prima cosa c'è_ di piu'_ che ti fa star male?
> 
> è qualche _assenza?_


Certo che è così Micia...


----------

